# Why is Room EQ crashing every time?



## afavreau (Jun 21, 2012)

I just downloaded Room EQ Wizard. Why is it crashing every time I open it.
Does it work?

These are the two versions I downloaded. I'm on Mac OS X.7.4

-Mac OS X application bundle wizardv5-OSX.zip 
-Mac OS X application bundle wizardv4.11-OSX.zip (~4.3MB)

Thanks for your help

Andre


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

First off - Welcome to HTS Andre! :wave:

If I recall correctly, MAC does not support Java run time which is what REW was written in - I would suggest doing a search in the REW forum for "Mac" and you should find a number of threads about this.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Do you have Java installed? It used to be part of the OS X installation but I think it needs to be installed separately for the latest version of OS X.


----------



## afavreau (Jun 21, 2012)

I didn't before your post, but I then installed it and got the same result.


----------



## afavreau (Jun 21, 2012)

I did a search for Mac in the REW forum and I didn't find anything related to my problem.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you be more specific about exactly what happens when you extract and try to run the OS X package?


----------



## afavreau (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not sure what to say more. It installed fine. But then when I open it, it crashes. I never was able to open it. At first I didn't have Java installed, but then I installed it from Apple's website, and re-installed REW. Same result. I get a long crash report every time. I'm not sure why. Normally a software's very easy to install on a mac. What am I missing here?

I have Mac OS X.7.4


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The crash report may give some clues. About 25% of REW downloads are for OS X, aside from incompatibilities with Firewire soundcard inputs and multi-channel USB cards (both bugs in Apple's Java runtime) it generally works.


----------



## afavreau (Jun 21, 2012)

I unplugged the Firewire card but got the same result.

Unfortunately, the forum is not letting me upload my crash report because I didn't do at least 5 posts. I there a way I can upload it?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> I unplugged the Firewire card but got the same result.


Try resetting your Mac's default soundcard to be the internal card of your Mac ( instead of your firewire card ) / reboot the computer & once again, try to open up REW .

You can post/upload attachments after you have had 5 posts ( so you're "golden" next post :clap: ) . 

:sn:


----------



## afavreau (Jun 21, 2012)

I unplugged and restarted with the same results. Here is the Log:

=-=-

Process: JavaApplicationStub [548]
Path: /Applications/RoomEQWizardV5.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
Identifier: java.Room EQ Wizard
Version: ??? (5.0)
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [170]

Date/Time: 2012-06-23 13:25:01.462 -0400
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.7.4 (11E53)
Report Version: 9

Interval Since Last Report: 1081191 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 24
Per-App Interval Since Last Report: 29 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 19
Anonymous UUID: 4E14367A-B48C-4018-BB65-02D69BC30422

Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000000

VM Regions Near 0:
--> __PAGEZERO 0000000000000000-0000000000001000 [ 4K] ---/--- SM=NUL /Applications/RoomEQWizardV5.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
__TEXT 0000000000001000-0000000000002000 [ 4K] r-x/rwx SM=COW /Applications/RoomEQWizardV5.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub

Application Specific Information:
objc_msgSend() selector name: className
objc[548]: garbage collection is OFF

Java information:
Exception type: Bus Error (0xa) at pc=0000000094091d4b

Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (20.8-b03-424 mixed mode macosx-x86)

Current thread (0000000003943c00): JavaThread "AWT-AppKit" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=-1391418688, stack(00000000bf800000,00000000c0000000)]
Stack: [00000000bf800000,00000000c0000000]

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
0000000003944400 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=-1316335616, stack(00000000b17a5000,00000000b18a5000)]
=>0000000003943c00 JavaThread "AWT-AppKit" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=-1391418688, stack(00000000bf800000,00000000c0000000)]
000000002d8be000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1318449152, stack(00000000b15a1000,00000000b16a1000)]
000000002d8bd000 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1319505920, stack(00000000b149f000,00000000b159f000)]
000000002d8bc000 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1320562688, stack(00000000b139d000,00000000b149d000)]
00000000051a6000 JavaThread "Surrogate Locker Thread (Concurrent GC)" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1321619456, stack(00000000b129b000,00000000b139b000)]
000000000519e000 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1322676224, stack(00000000b1199000,00000000b1299000)]
000000000519d000 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1323732992, stack(00000000b1097000,00000000b1197000)]
00000000050bc000 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=-1332187136, stack(00000000b0187000,00000000b0987000)]
Other Threads:
00000000038ecc00 VMThread [stack: 00000000b0f95000,00000000b1095000] [id=-1324789760]
00000000038ef000 WatcherThread [stack: 00000000b16a3000,00000000b17a3000] [id=-1317392384]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)
VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
par new generation total 14784K, used 6150K [0000000007810000, 0000000008810000, 000000000b810000)
eden space 13184K, 46% used [0000000007810000, 0000000007e11b58, 00000000084f0000)
from space 1600K, 0% used [00000000084f0000, 00000000084f0000, 0000000008680000)
to space 1600K, 0% used [0000000008680000, 0000000008680000, 0000000008810000)
concurrent mark-sweep generation total 8192K, used 0K [000000000b810000, 000000000c010000, 0000000027810000)
concurrent-mark-sweep perm gen total 12288K, used 4165K [0000000027810000, 0000000028410000, 000000002b810000)

Code Cache [0000000005801000, 00000000058a2000, 0000000007801000)
total_blobs=246 nmethods=116 adapters=74 free_code_cache=32920512 largest_free_block=0

Virtual Machine Arguments:
JVM Args: -Xbootclasspath/a:/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaApplicationLauncher.framework/Resources/LauncherSupport.jar -Xms24m -Xmx512m -Dapple.awt.graphics.UseQuartz=false -Dapple.laf.useScreenMenuBar=true 
Java Command: <unknown>
Launcher Type: generic
Physical Memory: Page Size = 4k, Total = 13312M, Free = 17592186043241M


Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 libobjc.A.dylib 0x94091d4b objc_msgSend + 27
1 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2cd5de4b rt_write_data + 114
2 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2cd5f2bc -[CTAlertsRegistry getDatafObject:] + 444
3 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2cd5f340 -[CTAlertsRegistry saveObject:toFile:] + 55
4 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2cd5cad6 -[CTAlertsHandler saveObject:toFile:] + 152
5 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2cd5cb60 -[CTAlertsHandler saveSettings:] + 51
6 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2cd4fe1a -[CTAlertsManager run] + 336
7 libobjc.A.dylib 0x94091755 call_load_methods + 166
8 libobjc.A.dylib 0x940914a7 load_images + 73
9 dyld 0x8fec5982 _ZN4dyldL12notifySingleE17dyld_image_statesPK11ImageLoader + 242
10 dyld 0x8fed22b0 ImageLoader::recursiveInitialization(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&, unsigned int, ImageLoader::InitializerTimingList&) + 232
11 dyld 0x8fed3268 ImageLoader::runInitializers(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&, ImageLoader::InitializerTimingList&) + 62
12 dyld 0x8fec731d dyld::runInitializers(ImageLoader*) + 91
13 dyld 0x8fece17b dlopen + 585
14 libdyld.dylib 0x9aca7a95 dlopen + 70
15 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965883ce _CFBundleDlfcnLoadBundle + 206
16 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96583a8e _CFBundleLoadExecutableAndReturnError + 1470
17 com.apple.Foundation 0x9127ec24 _NSBundleLoadCode + 939
18 com.apple.Foundation 0x9122e50f -[NSBundle loadAndReturnError:] + 675
19 com.apple.Foundation 0x9123807c -[NSBundle load] + 41
20 com.yourcompany.ct_loader 0x047d29bb +[CTLoader loadBundle:] + 1122
21 com.yourcompany.ct_loader 0x047d251f +[CTLoader installPlugins:] + 287
22 com.apple.Foundation 0x911e7df1 __-[NSNotificationCenter addObserver:selector:namebject:]_block_invoke_1 + 49
23 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9659e903 ___CFXNotificationPost_block_invoke_1 + 275
24 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96569688 _CFXNotificationPost + 2776
25 com.apple.Foundation 0x911d2fde -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:userInfo:] + 92
26 com.apple.Foundation 0x911e8272 -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:] + 55
27 com.apple.AppKit 0x9465ffe0 -[NSApplication finishLaunching] + 554
28 libawt.jnilib 0x2ca0452d -[NSApplicationAWT finishLaunching] + 761
29 com.apple.AppKit 0x9465f9b0 -[NSApplication run] + 142
30 libawt.jnilib 0x2ca03598 +[AWTStarter startAWT:] + 2019
31 libawt.jnilib 0x2ca02d65 -[CPerformer perform] + 259
32 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965b3d11 -[NSObject performSelector:withObject:] + 65
33 com.apple.Foundation 0x91224e0c __NSThreadPerformPerform + 503
34 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9652b13f __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE0_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 15
35 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9652aaf6 __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 246
36 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965549c8 __CFRunLoopRun + 1112
37 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965541dc CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 332
38 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96554088 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 120
39 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x00007268 startupJava(LauncherArgsStruct*) + 304
40 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x0000a095 launchJavaApplicationWithJVMInfo + 1401
41 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x0000699f launchJavaApplication + 39
42 JavaApplicationStub 0x00001e8e 0x1000 + 3726
43 JavaApplicationStub 0x00001cf0 0x1000 + 3312
44 JavaApplicationStub 0x00001c1d 0x1000 + 3101

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c590a kevent + 10
1 libdispatch.dylib 0x95cbde10 _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 969
2 libdispatch.dylib 0x95cbc85f _dispatch_mgr_thread + 53

Thread 2:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c502e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01cccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 3:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c502e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01cccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 4:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c483e __psynch_cvwait + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01ee21 _pthread_cond_wait + 827
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9bfcf42c pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 71
3 libawt.jnilib 0x2ca029bd +[AWTStarter start:swtMode:swtModeForWebStart:] + 620
4 libawt.jnilib 0x2ca0254e JNI_OnLoad + 330
5 libjava.jnilib 0x00702ce2 Java_java_lang_ClassLoader_00024NativeLibrary_load + 217
6 ??? 0x0580b9d9 0 + 92322265
7 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
8 ??? 0x0580405d 0 + 92291165
9 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
10 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
11 ???  0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
12 ??? 0x05801374 0 + 92279668
13 libjvm.dylib 0x031adc57 0x3100000 + 711767
14 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad9c9 0x3100000 + 711113
15 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad99b 0x3100000 + 711067
16 libjvm.dylib 0x031b93a3 JVM_DoPrivileged + 653
17 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008e633 JVM_DoPrivileged + 99
18 libjava.jnilib 0x00701926 Java_java_security_AccessController_doPrivileged__Ljava_security_PrivilegedAction_2 + 47
19 ??? 0x0580b9d9 0 + 92322265
20 ??? 0x05803f97 0 + 92290967
21 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
22 ??? 0x05801374 0 + 92279668
23 libjvm.dylib 0x031adc57 0x3100000 + 711767
24 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad9c9 0x3100000 + 711113
25 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad99b 0x3100000 + 711067
26 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad958 0x3100000 + 711000
27 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad886 0x3100000 + 710790
28 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad579 0x3100000 + 710009
29 libjvm.dylib 0x031acedd 0x3100000 + 708317
30 libjvm.dylib 0x031af860 0x3100000 + 718944
31 libjvm.dylib 0x031aea69 0x3100000 + 715369
32 libjvm.dylib 0x031ae935 0x3100000 + 715061
33 libjvm.dylib 0x031ae451 0x3100000 + 713809
34 ??? 0x05811f68 0 + 92348264
35 ??? 0x05801374 0 + 92279668
36 libjvm.dylib 0x031adc57 0x3100000 + 711767
37 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad9c9 0x3100000 + 711113
38 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad99b 0x3100000 + 711067
39 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad958 0x3100000 + 711000
40 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad886 0x3100000 + 710790
41 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad579 0x3100000 + 710009
42 libjvm.dylib 0x031acedd 0x3100000 + 708317
43 libjvm.dylib 0x031b33d2 0x3100000 + 734162
44 libjvm.dylib 0x031b2f9c 0x3100000 + 733084
45 libjvm.dylib 0x031b2db7 0x3100000 + 732599
46 ??? 0x058115b5 0 + 92345781
47 ??? 0x05801374 0 + 92279668
48 libjvm.dylib 0x031adc57 0x3100000 + 711767
49 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad9c9 0x3100000 + 711113
50 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad99b 0x3100000 + 711067
51 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad958 0x3100000 + 711000
52 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad886 0x3100000 + 710790
53 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad579 0x3100000 + 710009
54 libjvm.dylib 0x031acedd 0x3100000 + 708317
55 libjvm.dylib 0x031be205 0x3100000 + 778757
56 libjvm.dylib 0x031c424c JVM_FindClassFromClassLoader + 303
57 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008d459 JVM_FindClassFromClassLoader + 105
58 libjava.jnilib 0x007028d2 Java_java_lang_Class_forName0 + 330
59 ??? 0x0580b9d9 0 + 92322265
60 ??? 0x05803f97 0 + 92290967
61 ??? 0x05803f97 0 + 92290967
62 ??? 0x05803f97 0 + 92290967
63 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
64 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
65 ??? 0x05801374 0 + 92279668
66 libjvm.dylib 0x031adc57 0x3100000 + 711767
67 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad9c9 0x3100000 + 711113
68 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad99b 0x3100000 + 711067
69 libjvm.dylib 0x031d2eef 0x3100000 + 863983
70 libjvm.dylib 0x0323e100 0x3100000 + 1302784
71 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x000098b4 JNIEnv_::CallStaticVoidMethod(_jclass*, _jmethodID*, ...) + 44
72 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x000091d3 startJavaApplication + 7918
73 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x000072e3 runJava(LauncherArgsStruct*) + 83
74 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x00007288 _ZL14java_main_stubPv + 17
75 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
76 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 5:: Java: Exception Handler Thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2835 mach_msg_server + 699
3 libjvm.dylib 0x031157ca 0x3100000 + 88010
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03115653 0x3100000 + 87635
5 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
6 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
7 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 6:: Java: Gang worker#0 (Parallel GC Threads)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114638 0x3100000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03114007 0x3100000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0312bab5 0x3100000 + 178869
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0312b99f 0x3100000 + 178591
9 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 7:: Java: Gang worker#1 (Parallel GC Threads)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114638 0x3100000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03114007 0x3100000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0312bab5 0x3100000 + 178869
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0312b99f 0x3100000 + 178591
9 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 8:: Java: Gang worker#2 (Parallel GC Threads)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114638 0x3100000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03114007 0x3100000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0312bab5 0x3100000 + 178869
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0312b99f 0x3100000 + 178591
9 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 9:: Java: Gang worker#3 (Parallel GC Threads)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114638 0x3100000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03114007 0x3100000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0312bab5 0x3100000 + 178869
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0312b99f 0x3100000 + 178591
9 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 10:: Java: Concurrent Mark-Sweep GC Thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114906 0x3100000 + 84230
3 libjvm.dylib 0x0313241a 0x3100000 + 205850
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114654 0x3100000 + 83540
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03114007 0x3100000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0323d241 0x3100000 + 1299009
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0323d1af 0x3100000 + 1298863
9 libjvm.dylib 0x03132235 0x3100000 + 205365
10 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
12 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 11:: Java: VM Thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114906 0x3100000 + 84230
3 libjvm.dylib 0x0313241a 0x3100000 + 205850
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114654 0x3100000 + 83540
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03114007 0x3100000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x031ac91a 0x3100000 + 706842
8 libjvm.dylib 0x031ac5c3 0x3100000 + 705987
9 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 12:: Java: Reference Handler
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x031bb4ec 0x3100000 + 767212
5 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba9ee 0x3100000 + 764398
6 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba6e0 JVM_MonitorWait + 203
7 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008bdd5 JVM_MonitorWait + 69
8 ??? 0x0580b9d9 0 + 92322265
9 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
10 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
11 ??? 0x05801374 0 + 92279668
12 libjvm.dylib 0x031adc57 0x3100000 + 711767
13 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad9c9 0x3100000 + 711113
14 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba391 0x3100000 + 762769
15 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba221 0x3100000 + 762401
16 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba19f 0x3100000 + 762271
17 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9ff9 0x3100000 + 761849
18 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9e37 0x3100000 + 761399
19 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
20 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
21 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 13:: Java: Finalizer
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x031bb4ec 0x3100000 + 767212
5 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba9ee 0x3100000 + 764398
6 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba6e0 JVM_MonitorWait + 203
7 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008bdd5 JVM_MonitorWait + 69
8 ??? 0x0580b9d9 0 + 92322265
9 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
10 ??? 0x05803f97 0 + 92290967
11 ??? 0x05803f97 0 + 92290967
12 ??? 0x05801374 0 + 92279668
13 libjvm.dylib 0x031adc57 0x3100000 + 711767
14 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad9c9 0x3100000 + 711113
15 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba391 0x3100000 + 762769
16 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba221 0x3100000 + 762401
17 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba19f 0x3100000 + 762271
18 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9ff9 0x3100000 + 761849
19 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9e37 0x3100000 + 761399
20 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
21 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
22 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 14:: Java: Surrogate Locker Thread (Concurrent GC)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114638 0x3100000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03113f4a 0x3100000 + 81738
7 libjvm.dylib 0x031cb320 0x3100000 + 832288
8 libjvm.dylib 0x031cb264 0x3100000 + 832100
9 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9ff9 0x3100000 + 761849
10 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9e37 0x3100000 + 761399
11 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
12 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
13 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 15:: Java: Signal Dispatcher
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c5e semaphore_wait_trap + 10
1 libjvm.dylib 0x031cbc06 0x3100000 + 834566
2 libjvm.dylib 0x031cb5e4 0x3100000 + 832996
3 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9ff9 0x3100000 + 761849
4 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9e37 0x3100000 + 761399
5 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
6 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
7 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 16:: Java: C1 CompilerThread0
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114638 0x3100000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03113f4a 0x3100000 + 81738
7 libjvm.dylib 0x031d34b6 0x3100000 + 865462
8 libjvm.dylib 0x031ccddc 0x3100000 + 839132
9 libjvm.dylib 0x031ccb86 0x3100000 + 838534
10 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9ff9 0x3100000 + 761849
11 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9e37 0x3100000 + 761399
12 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
13 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
14 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 17:: Java: Low Memory Detector
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03114638 0x3100000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0311417d 0x3100000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03114007 0x3100000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x031cdac4 0x3100000 + 842436
8 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9ff9 0x3100000 + 761849
9 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9e37 0x3100000 + 761399
10 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
12 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 18:: Java: VM Periodic Task Thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114906 0x3100000 + 84230
3 libjvm.dylib 0x0313241a 0x3100000 + 205850
4 libjvm.dylib 0x031d0565 0x3100000 + 853349
5 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
6 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
7 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 19:: Java: AWT-Shutdown
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03114836 0x3100000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03114772 0x3100000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x031bb4ec 0x3100000 + 767212
5 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba9ee 0x3100000 + 764398
6 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba6e0 JVM_MonitorWait + 203
7 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008bdd5 JVM_MonitorWait + 69
8 ??? 0x0580b9d9 0 + 92322265
9 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
10 ??? 0x05803e31 0 + 92290609
11 ??? 0x0580430d 0 + 92291853
12 ??? 0x05801374 0 + 92279668
13 libjvm.dylib 0x031adc57 0x3100000 + 711767
14 libjvm.dylib 0x031ad9c9 0x3100000 + 711113
15 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba391 0x3100000 + 762769
16 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba221 0x3100000 + 762401
17 libjvm.dylib 0x031ba19f 0x3100000 + 762271
18 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9ff9 0x3100000 + 761849
19 libjvm.dylib 0x031b9e37 0x3100000 + 761399
20 libjvm.dylib 0x031140dc 0x3100000 + 82140
21 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
22 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 20:: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9654b9da __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 170
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96554b04 __CFRunLoopRun + 1428
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965541dc CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 332
5 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96554088 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 120
6 com.apple.Foundation 0x9123c0c4 +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 378
7 com.apple.Foundation 0x9122fe25 -[NSThread main] + 45
8 com.apple.Foundation 0x9122fdd5 __NSThread__main__ + 1582
9 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 21:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c502e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01cccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
eax: 0x01001280 ebx: 0x2cd5dde4 ecx: 0x94fdf98c edx: 0x0066a8d0
edi: 0x00000000 esi: 0xac41ff04 ebp: 0xbfffc0d8 esp: 0xbfffc074
ss: 0x0000001f efl: 0x00010202 eip: 0x94091d4b cs: 0x00000017
ds: 0x0000001f es: 0x0000001f fs: 0x00000000 gs: 0x00000037
cr2: 0x00000000
Logical CPU: 0

Binary Images:
0x1000 - 0x1fff +JavaApplicationStub (??? - 5.0) <1B85C136-50A3-B8BD-6251-D4354B9E4178> /Applications/RoomEQWizardV5.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
0x6000 - 0xffff com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher (14.3.0 - 14.3.0) <6AE5B048-2054-33A3-BD93-3454C695D2DA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaApplicationLauncher.framework/Versions/A/JavaApplicationLauncher
0x17000 - 0x1bffd com.apple.JavaVM (14.3.0 - 14.3.0) <1163556C-5C1D-3C5A-8767-682DAE7D3174> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/JavaVM
0x23000 - 0x27fff JavaLaunching (??? - ???) <EAB593B8-0C36-3AE2-8362-5122FB8D4B74> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaLaunching.framework/Versions/A/JavaLaunching
0x8b000 - 0x92ffb libjvmlinkage.dylib (??? - ???) <6A77EDD1-D1B2-39A9-A637-67BC1D7349F9> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libjvmlinkage.dylib
0xb5000 - 0xbcfff libverify.dylib (1.0 - 1.0) <832C9B30-D9EF-3A78-87D1-39B5B59AC38A> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libverify.dylib
0xc1000 - 0xc9fff JavaNativeFoundation (??? - ???) <255E405D-7805-3461-A678-47692E309629> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/JavaNativeFoundation.framework/Versions/A/JavaNativeFoundation
0xd2000 - 0xd9fff com.apple.java.JavaRuntimeSupport (14.3.0 - 14.3.0) <C73FF989-AEBB-3333-BEB5-CF6AE300B993> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/JavaRuntimeSupport.framework/Versions/A/JavaRuntimeSupport
0x700000 - 0x71dfff libjava.jnilib (??? - ???) <EE1F40E2-5110-3A6D-AA0E-2FC16F1E7AD9> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libjava.jnilib
0x730000 - 0x73cfff libzip.jnilib (??? - ???) <2C56697E-3280-377C-BF3E-9FC09C627B02> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libzip.jnilib
0x7f7000 - 0x7f8ffd liblauncher.jnilib (??? - ???) <3DF76949-8020-3515-80A9-F17EDDA7C43C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaApplicationLauncher.framework/Versions/A/Resources/liblauncher.jnilib
0x3100000 - 0x3461ff2 libjvm.dylib (??? - ???) <156F6F75-DEFB-3C0F-97F1-9EA1F5B1016C> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Home/bundle/Libraries/libjvm.dylib
0x47cc000 - 0x47ccff0 +com.google.GearsEnabler (??? - 1.0) <C4E82558-E07D-9177-F649-974D74E49E74> /Library/InputManagers/*/GearsEnabler.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GearsEnabler
0x47d1000 - 0x47d2ffc +com.yourcompany.ct_loader (1.7.0.2 - 1702) <86134AFA-C7FF-3505-D2F5-A6305D56DEA5> /Library/InputManagers/*/ct_loader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ct_loader
0x47d8000 - 0x47dbffb +com.Logitech.Control Center.Scroll Enhancer Loader (3.1.0 - 3.1.0) <2F7F3421-9C99-1B20-E0D7-75CE73A97F05> /Library/InputManagers/*/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader
0x2ca01000 - 0x2cbb3ff7 libawt.jnilib (??? - ???) <8C656062-4295-3218-9CF9-FD64A8081EE3> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libawt.jnilib
0x2cc3b000 - 0x2cce8ff7 libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib (0.9.7 - compatibility 0.9.7) <7B6DB792-C9E5-3772-8734-8D0052757B8C> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x2cd4d000 - 0x2cd64ff7 +com.conduit.ct_alerts (1000 - 1.0.0.0) <5917AF5C-CFA7-5EA1-9FC2-1293246DDD65> /Library/Application Support/Conduit/*/cttoolbar.bundle/Contents/Resources/Services/ct_alerts.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ct_alerts
0x2f30a000 - 0x2f3fbfff +com.conduit.cttoolbar (1.7.0.2 - 1702) <6DCD8BD2-6903-E46F-5113-A9AAF2D0852C> /Library/Application Support/Conduit/*/cttoolbar.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ct_plugins
0x8fec4000 - 0x8fef6aa7 dyld (195.6 - ???) <3A866A34-4CDD-35A4-B26E-F145B05F3644> /usr/lib/dyld
0x900db000 - 0x90119fff libRIP.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <19174EC0-DE0F-38EA-B5F3-7580E84677DD> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x9011a000 - 0x90173fff com.apple.HIServices (1.21 - ???) <5F4D3797-32E2-3709-85F4-4B56515A17D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x90174000 - 0x90283fff com.apple.DesktopServices (1.6.3 - 1.6.3) <18CAAA9E-7065-3FF7-ACFE-CDB60E5426A2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x904e8000 - 0x9054dff7 libvDSP.dylib (325.4.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <4B4B32D2-4F66-3B0D-BD61-FA8429FF8507> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x9054e000 - 0x9054fff7 libsystem_sandbox.dylib (??? - ???) <EBC6ED6B-7D94-32A9-A718-BB9EDA1732C9> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
0x90550000 - 0x909c5ff7 FaceCoreLight (1.4.7 - compatibility 1.0.0) <3E2BF587-5168-3FC5-9D8D-183A9C7C1DED> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCoreLight.framework/Versions/A/FaceCoreLight
0x909c6000 - 0x909c7ff4 libremovefile.dylib (21.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6DE3FDC7-0BE0-3791-B6F5-C15422A8AFB8> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
0x909c8000 - 0x909dcfff com.apple.CFOpenDirectory (10.7 - 146) <9149C1FE-865E-3A8D-B9D9-547384F553C8> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x90ad5000 - 0x90b12ff7 libcups.2.dylib (2.9.0 - compatibility 2.0.0) <1C757924-4E54-3522-A885-99795EA10228> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x90b13000 - 0x90bb7fff com.apple.QD (3.40 - ???) <3881BEC6-0908-3073-BA44-346356E1CDF9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x90bb8000 - 0x91094ff6 libBLAS.dylib (??? - ???) <134ABFC6-F29E-3DC5-8E57-E13CB6EF7B41> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x91095000 - 0x9118dff7 libFontParser.dylib (??? - ???) <1A0DA421-62B2-3AA7-9F62-0E01C1887D09> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x9118e000 - 0x911abff3 com.apple.openscripting (1.3.3 - ???) <33713C0B-B7D5-37AA-87DB-2727FDCC8007> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x911ac000 - 0x911caff7 libsystem_kernel.dylib (1699.26.8 - compatibility 1.0.0) <3705DE40-E00F-3E37-ADB0-D4AE5F9950F5> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
0x911cb000 - 0x911cfff3 libsystem_network.dylib (??? - ???) <62EBADDA-FC72-3275-AAB3-5EDD949FEFAF> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
0x911d0000 - 0x914daff3 com.apple.Foundation (6.7.2 - 833.25) <4C52ED74-A1FD-3087-A2E1-035AB3CF9610> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x914db000 - 0x914dcfff libsystem_blocks.dylib (53.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <B04592B1-0924-3422-82FF-976B339DF567> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
0x914dd000 - 0x915eeff7 libJP2.dylib (??? - ???) <845C74F4-1074-3983-945F-EB669538CAA9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
0x91e40000 - 0x91e89ff7 libGLU.dylib (??? - ???) <5EE0B644-FAD6-3E3C-A380-9B0CDA0B6432> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x91e8a000 - 0x91edaff8 libTIFF.dylib (??? - ???) <4DC2025D-15E7-35CA-B7C5-9F73B26C8B53> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x91edb000 - 0x91edbfff com.apple.vecLib (3.7 - vecLib 3.7) <8CCF99BF-A4B7-3C01-9219-B83D2AE5F82A> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x92026000 - 0x920adfff com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore (7.1 - 366.3) <EEC03CAB-7F79-3931-87FE-4DF0B767BF47> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x920e5000 - 0x920e8ffb com.apple.help (1.3.2 - 42) <B1E6701C-7473-30B2-AB5A-AFC9A4823694> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x92110000 - 0x92114fff libGIF.dylib (??? - ???) <A6F1ACAE-7B9B-3B3F-A54A-ED4004EA1D85> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x92115000 - 0x9230dff7 com.apple.CoreData (104.1 - 358.14) <C1730963-F75D-3338-B65F-D50235538B28> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x92397000 - 0x92397ff0 com.apple.ApplicationServices (41 - 41) <C48EF6B2-ABF9-35BD-A07A-A38EC0008294> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x92398000 - 0x923c1ffe com.apple.opencl (1.50.69 - 1.50.69) <2601993F-F3B3-3737-91AE-4A5795C52CD5> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x923ca000 - 0x923cdffc libpam.2.dylib (3.0.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <6FFDBD60-5EC6-3EFA-996B-EE030443C16C> /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
0x92410000 - 0x92435ff9 libJPEG.dylib (??? - ???) <743578F6-8C0C-39CC-9F15-3A01E1616EAE> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x92436000 - 0x9244bfff com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework (4.0.74 - 4.0.74) <92AADDB0-BADF-3B00-8941-B8390EDC931B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9244c000 - 0x92450fff com.apple.CommonPanels (1.2.5 - 94) <EA47550D-7DAF-30D9-91DB-1FB594CC8522> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x92550000 - 0x925bffff com.apple.Heimdal (2.2 - 2.0) <2E1B8779-36D4-3C62-A67E-0034D77D7707> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
0x925f2000 - 0x9268efef com.apple.ink.framework (1.4 - 110) <1A3E2916-60C1-3AC1-86BF-202F6567B228> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x9268f000 - 0x92952fff com.apple.security (7.0 - 55148.1) <77754898-4FCD-3CA3-9339-F1058C852806> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x92953000 - 0x92993ff7 libauto.dylib (??? - ???) <984C81BE-FA1C-3228-8F7E-2965E7E5EB85> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x92994000 - 0x9299affb com.apple.print.framework.Print (7.4 - 247.3) <CB075EEE-FA1F-345C-A1B5-1AB266FC73A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x929e3000 - 0x92c56ffb com.apple.CoreImage (7.98 - 1.0.1) <EDC91BA1-673D-3B47-BFD5-BBF11C36EE6A> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
0x92c8e000 - 0x92ca4ffe libxpc.dylib (77.19.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <0585AA94-F4FD-32C1-B586-22E7184B781A> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
0x92da5000 - 0x92da9ffa libcache.dylib (47.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <56256537-6538-3522-BCB6-2C79DA6AC8CD> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
0x92daa000 - 0x92dbbfff libbsm.0.dylib (??? - ???) <54ACF696-87C6-3652-808A-17BE7275C230> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x92dbc000 - 0x93102ff3 com.apple.HIToolbox (1.9 - ???) <409E6397-0DCB-3431-9CCC-368317C62545> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x93103000 - 0x93155ff7 libFontRegistry.dylib (??? - ???) <96E9602C-DFD3-3021-8090-60228CC80D26> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x9315a000 - 0x93271fe9 com.apple.WebKit (7534.56 - 7534.56.5) <1EFE77EE-97B8-3D3C-B2ED-0FA4328E418B> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x93272000 - 0x932fcffb com.apple.SearchKit (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <CF074082-64AB-3A1F-831E-582DF1667827> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x932fd000 - 0x933e0ff7 libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib (44.0.0 - compatibility 0.9.8) <BD913D3B-388D-33AE-AA5E-4810C743C28F> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x933e1000 - 0x9341dffa libGLImage.dylib (??? - ???) <504E7865-571E-38B4-A84A-D7B513AC84F5> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x9368d000 - 0x93693ffd com.apple.CommerceCore (1.0 - 17) <E59CD307-58E2-35FD-9131-B38978799910> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x93694000 - 0x93708fff com.apple.CoreSymbolication (2.2 - 73.2) <FA9305CA-FB9B-3646-8C41-FF8DF15AB2C1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
0x93709000 - 0x9375bffb com.apple.CoreMediaIO (212.0 - 3199.1.1) <BBC14F4C-2748-3583-85E3-EF3A1F249370> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMediaIO.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIO
0x9375c000 - 0x9375effb libRadiance.dylib (??? - ???) <4721057E-5A1F-3083-911B-200ED1CE7678> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x9381d000 - 0x93825ff3 liblaunch.dylib (392.38.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <D7F6E875-263A-37B5-B403-53F76710538C> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
0x93868000 - 0x93c5cffb com.apple.VideoToolbox (1.0 - 705.78) <BE955448-F79F-3136-A4AF-6EDBAFEDD9C2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x93c5d000 - 0x93c60ff7 libmathCommon.A.dylib (2026.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <69357047-7BE0-3360-A36D-000F55E39336> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x93c61000 - 0x93f63fff com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore (960.24 - 960.24) <9692D838-85A5-32C1-B7FB-7C141FFC2557> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x93f64000 - 0x94082fec com.apple.vImage (5.1 - 5.1) <7757F253-B281-3612-89D4-F2B04061CBE1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x9408b000 - 0x94161aab libobjc.A.dylib (228.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2E272DCA-38A0-3530-BBF4-47AE678D20D4> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x94162000 - 0x94163ff7 libquarantine.dylib (36.6.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <600909D9-BD75-386E-8D3E-7CBD29079DF3> /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
0x94164000 - 0x94165ff0 libunc.dylib (24.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2F4B35B2-706C-3383-AA86-DABA409FAE45> /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
0x94166000 - 0x9416eff3 libunwind.dylib (30.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <E8DA8CEC-12D6-3C8D-B2E2-5D567C8F3CB5> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
0x9416f000 - 0x941d7ff7 libc++.1.dylib (28.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <FE3304C5-C000-3DA0-9E53-0E4CA074B73B> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
0x942bf000 - 0x94323fff com.apple.framework.IOKit (2.0 - ???) <88D60E59-430D-35B8-B1E9-F5138301AEF9> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x94324000 - 0x94337ff8 com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework (231.4 - 231.4) <083F7787-4C3B-31DA-B5BB-1993D9A9723D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x9465a000 - 0x950efff6 com.apple.AppKit (6.7.3 - 1138.47) <D8CD06D7-F18C-39BE-BC68-B343F87F0469> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x95170000 - 0x9518cff5 com.apple.GenerationalStorage (1.0 - 126.1) <E622F823-7D98-3D13-9C3D-7EA482567394> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage
0x9534e000 - 0x953b0ff3 libstdc++.6.dylib (52.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <266CE9B3-526A-3C41-BA58-7AE66A3B15FD> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x953b1000 - 0x953f3ff7 com.apple.CoreMedia (1.0 - 705.78) <D88AC852-8844-3B73-81C8-DF605F00AB40> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x953f4000 - 0x95679fe3 com.apple.QuickTime (7.7.1 - 2330) <060B6A47-FC15-3D38-8EFB-FCF38680510B> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x9570a000 - 0x95713ff3 com.apple.CommonAuth (2.2 - 2.0) <C3FD6EC2-8EB3-38FB-BBB7-05009CA49024> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
0x95714000 - 0x95714fff com.apple.Carbon (153 - 153) <63603A0C-723B-3968-B302-EBEEE6A14E97> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x95728000 - 0x95728ff2 com.apple.CoreServices (53 - 53) <7CB7AA95-D5A7-366A-BB8A-035AA9E582F8> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x95943000 - 0x95a06fff com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices (478.46 - 478.46) <F2063FC8-2BE1-3B97-98AF-8796B0D4BE58> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x95a5f000 - 0x95a60fff liblangid.dylib (??? - ???) <C8C204E9-1785-3785-BBD7-22D59493B98B> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x95b39000 - 0x95bcfff7 com.apple.LaunchServices (480.33 - 480.33) <5A4BF529-391E-3987-940E-287ACE56078A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x95bd0000 - 0x95beafff com.apple.Kerberos (1.0 - 1) <D7920A1C-FEC4-3460-8DD0-D02491578CBB> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x95beb000 - 0x95c19ff7 com.apple.DictionaryServices (1.2.1 - 158.2) <DA16A8B2-F359-345A-BAF7-8E6A5A0741A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x95c23000 - 0x95cbaff3 com.apple.securityfoundation (5.0 - 55116) <EB53CEF7-4836-39FD-B012-6BC122ED4CE9> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x95cbb000 - 0x95cc9fff libdispatch.dylib (187.9.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2F918480-12C8-3F22-9B1A-9B2D76F6F4F5> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
0x95cca000 - 0x95d45ffb com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS (317.11.0 - ???) <42238C8B-C93F-3369-A500-EC0F10EB2C80> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x95d46000 - 0x95da8ffb com.apple.datadetectorscore (3.0 - 179.4) <3A418498-C189-37A1-9B86-F0ECB33AD91C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
0x95da9000 - 0x95f5dff3 libicucore.A.dylib (46.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6AD14A51-AEA8-3732-B07B-DEA37577E13A> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x95f5e000 - 0x95f67fff libc++abi.dylib (14.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <FEB5330E-AD5D-37A0-8AB2-0820F311A2C8> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
0x95f68000 - 0x95f84ffc libPng.dylib (??? - ???) <75F41C08-E187-354C-8115-79387F57FC2C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x95f85000 - 0x95fa7ff8 com.apple.PerformanceAnalysis (1.11 - 11) <453463FF-7C42-3526-8C96-A9971EE07154> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
0x95fa8000 - 0x95ff7ffb com.apple.AppleVAFramework (5.0.14 - 5.0.14) <7FF10781-5418-37BB-A6B3-1606DA82CBFF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
0x95ffb000 - 0x96012ff8 com.apple.CoreMediaAuthoring (2.0 - 891) <69D569FD-670C-3BD0-94BF-7A8954AA2953> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaAuthoring.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaAuthoring
0x96013000 - 0x9603efff com.apple.GSS (2.2 - 2.0) <2C468B23-FA87-30B5-B9A6-8C5D1373AA30> /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
0x9603f000 - 0x96127fff libxml2.2.dylib (10.3.0 - compatibility 10.0.0) <1841196F-68B5-309F-8ED1-6714B1DFEC83> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x96128000 - 0x96129fff libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib (??? - ???) <DB3889C2-2FC2-3087-A2A2-4C319455E35C> /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
0x9612a000 - 0x96135ffb com.apple.speech.recognition.framework (4.0.21 - 4.0.21) <A1764D2F-EB84-33DC-9ED5-CDA3B468FF3E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x964ab000 - 0x964b6fff libkxld.dylib (??? - ???) <D8ED88D0-7153-3514-9927-AF15A12261A5> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x96517000 - 0x96518ffd libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib (??? - ???) <22B85645-AA98-372B-BB55-55DCCF0EC716> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
0x96519000 - 0x966f0fe7 com.apple.CoreFoundation (6.7.2 - 635.21) <4D1D2BAF-1332-32DF-A81B-7E79D4F0A6CB> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x9672d000 - 0x96a73fff com.apple.MediaToolbox (1.0 - 705.78) <E6990E4A-B562-3051-86A6-B39E040BF766> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x96b94000 - 0x96b98ffd IOSurface (??? - ???) <EDDBEE65-1EB8-33A7-9972-E361A3508234> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x96ba9000 - 0x96c79ffb com.apple.ImageIO.framework (3.1.2 - 3.1.2) <94798A2B-4C7A-30EA-9920-283451BDB9FA> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x96c7a000 - 0x96c81ff9 libsystem_dnssd.dylib (??? - ???) <D3A766FC-C409-3A57-ADE4-94B7688E1C7E> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
0x96c82000 - 0x96c8aff5 libcopyfile.dylib (85.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <BB0C7B49-600F-3551-A460-B7E36CA4C4A4> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
0x96d86000 - 0x97033ff3 com.apple.JavaScriptCore (7534.56 - 7534.56.6) <94C4DC32-FE6B-3D5C-93B5-75753F38A0C0> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x9705f000 - 0x97461ff6 libLAPACK.dylib (??? - ???) <00BE0221-8564-3F87-9F6B-8A910CF2F141> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x974bc000 - 0x975acff1 libiconv.2.dylib (7.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <9E5F86A3-8405-3774-9E0C-3A074273C96D> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x975e4000 - 0x98015fff com.apple.WebCore (7534.56 - 7534.56.5) <568036DA-63F6-33E5-B25D-D66DF1B1C2E7> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x98016000 - 0x98021ff3 libCSync.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <EDA0F56F-CB2C-30BB-940D-C6A25B73C717> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x9809b000 - 0x980a2ff7 libsystem_notify.dylib (80.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <47DB9E1B-A7D1-3818-A747-382B2C5D9E1B> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
0x980a3000 - 0x981cfff9 com.apple.CFNetwork (520.4.3 - 520.4.3) <E9E315D4-CE22-3715-BED2-BB95AD5E10E8> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x981d0000 - 0x98221ff9 com.apple.ScalableUserInterface (1.0 - 1) <3C39DF4D-5CAE-373A-BE08-8CD16E514337> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ScalableUserInterface.framework/Versions/A/ScalableUserInterface
0x98260000 - 0x98264ff7 com.apple.OpenDirectory (10.7 - 146) <4986A382-8FEF-3392-8CE9-CF6A5EE4E365> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x98265000 - 0x98267ff9 com.apple.securityhi (4.0 - 1) <ACEEED5F-8D58-377D-B2B8-E4A7F4E5E286> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x98268000 - 0x982c9ffb com.apple.audio.CoreAudio (4.0.2 - 4.0.2) <E617857C-D870-3E2D-BA13-3732DD1BC15E> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x982ca000 - 0x982eaff7 com.apple.RemoteViewServices (1.4 - 44.1) <1F831750-1E77-3013-B1A6-0DF528623790> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices
0x982eb000 - 0x982f5ff2 com.apple.audio.SoundManager (3.9.4.1 - 3.9.4.1) <2A089CE8-9760-3F0F-B77D-29A78940EA17> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x98430000 - 0x9843bffe com.apple.NetAuth (3.2 - 3.2) <4377FB18-A550-35C6-BCD2-71C42134EEA6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
0x98448000 - 0x9846bfff com.apple.CoreVideo (1.7 - 70.3) <4234C11C-E8E9-309A-9465-27D6D7458895> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x9846c000 - 0x9846fffd libCoreVMClient.dylib (??? - ???) <361CCFAF-8565-383F-915F-0B059C793E42> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x98470000 - 0x98470fff libdnsinfo.dylib (395.11.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <7EFAD88C-AFBC-3D48-BE14-60B8EACC68D7> /usr/lib/system/libdnsinfo.dylib
0x9847c000 - 0x9847fff7 libcompiler_rt.dylib (6.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <7F6C14CC-0169-3F1B-B89C-372F67F1F3B5> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
0x98480000 - 0x984aaff1 com.apple.CoreServicesInternal (113.17 - 113.17) <41979516-2F26-3707-A6CA-7A95A1B0D963> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
0x984bc000 - 0x98549ff7 com.apple.CoreText (220.20.0 - ???) <0C3EDD4F-6112-353A-8A3A-8D630182C22A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x9854f000 - 0x986b1fff com.apple.QTKit (7.7.1 - 2330) <DD58823D-D3E7-31CB-9DF9-ACB981F5A744> /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x986b8000 - 0x986b8fff com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib (3.7 - vecLib 3.7) <22997C20-BEB7-301D-86C5-5BFB3B06D212> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x986b9000 - 0x9880bfff com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox (1.7.2 - 1.7.2) <E369AC9E-F548-3DF6-B320-9D09E486070E> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x9880c000 - 0x98819fff libGL.dylib (??? - ???) <30E6DED6-0213-3A3B-B2B3-310E33301CCB> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x98820000 - 0x988e0ffb com.apple.ColorSync (4.7.4 - 4.7.4) <0A68AF35-15DF-3A0A-9B17-70CE2A106A6C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x988e1000 - 0x988e1fff com.apple.Cocoa (6.6 - ???) <5FAFE73E-6AF5-3D09-9191-0BDC8C6875CB> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x9890e000 - 0x9891cfff com.apple.opengl (1.7.7 - 1.7.7) <2D362F15-5EA6-37B6-9BCB-58F2C599ACDA> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x9894c000 - 0x9927659b com.apple.CoreGraphics (1.600.0 - ???) <62026E0C-E30F-3FF0-B0F6-6A2D270B20BF> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x99277000 - 0x992a6ff7 libsystem_info.dylib (??? - ???) <37640811-445B-3BB7-9934-A7C99848250D> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
0x9a1b9000 - 0x9a1c1fff com.apple.DiskArbitration (2.4.1 - 2.4.1) <28D5D8B5-14E8-3DA1-9085-B9BC96835ACF> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x9a1c2000 - 0x9a324ffb com.apple.QuartzCore (1.7 - 270.4) <6BC84C60-1003-3008-ABE4-779EF7B4F524> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x9a6a7000 - 0x9a6d5fe7 libSystem.B.dylib (159.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <30189C33-6ADD-3142-83F3-6114B1FC152E> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x9a6d6000 - 0x9a6f8ffe com.apple.framework.familycontrols (3.0 - 300) <5BCCDDC2-AFAC-3290-AEEF-23B2664CA11F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x9a793000 - 0x9a7f1fff com.apple.coreui (1.2.2 - 165.10) <C6B099D6-7F02-3971-99B9-E415308959CF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x9aaa5000 - 0x9aaedff7 com.apple.SystemConfiguration (1.11.3 - 1.11) <68B92FEA-F754-3E7E-B5E6-D512E26144E7> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x9aaee000 - 0x9ab4bffb com.apple.htmlrendering (76 - 1.1.4) <409EF0CB-2997-369A-9326-BE12436B9EE1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x9ab95000 - 0x9ab95fff com.apple.Accelerate (1.7 - Accelerate 1.7) <4192CE7A-BCE0-3D3C-AAF7-6F1B3C607386> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x9ab96000 - 0x9aca6fe7 libsqlite3.dylib (9.6.0 - compatibility 9.0.0) <34E1E3CC-7B6A-3B37-8D07-1258D11E16CB> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x9aca7000 - 0x9aca9ff7 libdyld.dylib (195.6.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <1F865C73-5803-3B08-988C-65B8D86CB7BE> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
0x9acaa000 - 0x9acddfef libtidy.A.dylib (??? - ???) <E962D8EC-6B9D-35B7-B586-F07D92302ADD> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x9ace2000 - 0x9ad19fef com.apple.DebugSymbols (2.1 - 87) <EB951B78-31A5-379F-AFA1-B5C9A7BB3D23> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
0x9ad1a000 - 0x9b395fe5 com.apple.CoreAUC (6.16.11 - 6.16.11) <E52E2D54-138B-3F44-AA2C-309FB876DF6A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x9b396000 - 0x9b423fe7 libvMisc.dylib (325.4.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <F2A8BBA3-6431-3CED-8CD3-0953410B6F96> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x9b424000 - 0x9b8b5ff3 com.apple.RawCamera.bundle (3.12.0 - 615) <64FE60E6-B59D-3AD5-BA6E-1E9BF67FBF80> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x9b8b6000 - 0x9b8bbffd libGFXShared.dylib (??? - ???) <1CA9B41B-2C61-38F8-ABAC-1D5511478F5C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x9b8d5000 - 0x9b8e5fff com.apple.LangAnalysis (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <6D6F0C9D-2EEA-3578-AF3D-E2A09BCECAF3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x9b8e6000 - 0x9b8f6ff7 libCRFSuite.dylib (??? - ???) <94E040D2-2769-359A-A21B-DB85FCB73BDC> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
0x9b8f7000 - 0x9b905fff libz.1.dylib (1.2.5 - compatibility 1.0.0) <E73A4025-835C-3F73-9853-B08606E892DB> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x9bf98000 - 0x9bf99fff com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent (2.0 - 1) <4BB39578-2F5E-3A50-AD59-9C0AB99472EB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x9bfbe000 - 0x9c089fff libsystem_c.dylib (763.13.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <52421B00-79C8-3727-94DE-62F6820B9C31> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
0x9c445000 - 0x9c46dff7 libxslt.1.dylib (3.24.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <AB530FB2-8BD1-3328-95E8-CF449F0429CA> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x9c46e000 - 0x9c46efff com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit (1.7.2 - 1.7.2) <2E71E880-25D1-3210-8D26-21EC47ED810C> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x9c712000 - 0x9c727ff7 com.apple.ImageCapture (7.0.1 - 7.0.1) <1C8933A9-C7C6-36E9-9D8B-0EF08ACA3315> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x9c728000 - 0x9c733ffe libbz2.1.0.dylib (1.0.5 - compatibility 1.0.0) <B63F5D07-93B3-3F02-BFB7-472B4ED3521F> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x9c74a000 - 0x9c758ff7 libxar-nossl.dylib (??? - ???) <5BF4DA8E-C319-354A-967E-A0C725DC8BA3> /usr/lib/libxar-nossl.dylib
0x9c759000 - 0x9c799ff7 com.apple.NavigationServices (3.7 - 193) <16A8BCC8-7343-3A90-88B3-AAA334DF615F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x9c9c0000 - 0x9ca1bff3 com.apple.Symbolication (1.3 - 91) <4D12D2EC-5010-3958-A205-9A67E972C76A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
0x9cafe000 - 0x9cb1bfff libresolv.9.dylib (46.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2870320A-28DA-3B44-9D82-D56E0036F6BB> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x9cb46000 - 0x9cb7cff7 com.apple.AE (527.7 - 527.7) <7BAFBF18-3997-3656-9823-FD3B455056A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x9cc2b000 - 0x9cc2bffe libkeymgr.dylib (23.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <7F0E8EE2-9E8F-366F-9988-E2F119DB9A82> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
0x9cc2d000 - 0x9cc34ffd com.apple.NetFS (4.0 - 4.0) <AE731CFE-1B2E-3E46-8759-843F5FB8C24F> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x9cc4b000 - 0x9cc8effd libcommonCrypto.dylib (55010.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6B35F203-5D72-335A-A4BC-CC89FEC0E14F> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
0x9cc92000 - 0x9cd08fff com.apple.Metadata (10.7.0 - 627.32) <650EE880-1488-3DC6-963B-F3D6E043FFDC> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x9ce46000 - 0x9ce4bff7 libmacho.dylib (800.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <943213F3-CC9B-328E-8A6F-16D85C4274C7> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib

External Modification Summary:
Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
task_for_pid: 2
thread_create: 0
thread_set_state: 0
Calls made by this process:
task_for_pid: 0
thread_create: 0
thread_set_state: 0
Calls made by all processes on this machine:
task_for_pid: 1107
thread_create: 1
thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=175.4M resident=89.0M(51%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=86.4M(49%)
Writable regions: Total=744.8M written=14.7M(2%) resident=16.9M(2%) swapped_out=0K(0%) unallocated=727.9M(98%)

REGION TYPE VIRTUAL
=========== =======
CG backing stores 8K
CG raster data 64K
CG shared images 160K
CoreGraphics 8K
CoreServices 1752K
Java 226.6M
Java (reserved) 404.3M reserved VM address space (unallocated)
MALLOC 79.0M
MALLOC guard page 64K
Mach message 8K
Memory tag=240 4K
SQLite page cache 192K
Stack 89.7M
VM_ALLOCATE 100K
__CI_BITMAP 80K
__DATA 9416K
__DATA/__OBJC 284K
__IMAGE 528K
__IMPORT 28K
__LINKEDIT 43.3M
__OBJC 1928K
__OBJC/__DATA 16K
__PAGEZERO 4K
__RC_CAMERAS 244K
__TEXT 132.1M
__UNICODE 544K
mapped file 117.7M
shared memory 312K
shared pmap 8320K
=========== =======
TOTAL 1.1G
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space 711.9M

Model: MacPro1,1, BootROM MP11.005C.B08, 4 processors, Dual-Core Intel Xeon, 2.66 GHz, 13 GB, SMC 1.7f10
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: DIMM Riser A/DIMM 1, 512 MB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x830B, 0x4E54353132543732553839413842442D3343
Memory Module: DIMM Riser A/DIMM 2, 512 MB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x830B, 0x4E54353132543732553839413842442D3343
Memory Module: DIMM Riser B/DIMM 1, 1 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x0198, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: DIMM Riser B/DIMM 2, 1 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x0198, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: DIMM Riser A/DIMM 3, 1 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x0198, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: DIMM Riser A/DIMM 4, 1 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x0198, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: DIMM Riser B/DIMM 3, 4 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x8551, 0x333648544635313237324636363745315132
Memory Module: DIMM Riser B/DIMM 4, 4 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x8551, 0x333648544635313237324636363745315132
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.5f11, 2 service, 18 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
PCI Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, sppci_displaycontroller, Slot-1
PCI Card: pci1b4b,9123, sppci_ahci, Slot-3
PCI Card: pci1b4b,91a4, sppci_ide, Slot-3
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD2500JS-41SGB0, 250.06 GB
Serial ATA Device: ST3500320AS, 500.11 GB
Serial ATA Device: ST3250620AS, 250.06 GB
Serial ATA Device: ST3250620AS, 250.06 GB
Parallel ATA Device: SONY DVD RW DW-D150A
USB Device: miscellaneous_device, 0x046d (Logitech Inc.), 0x0821, 0xfd500000 / 3
USB Device: hub_device, 0x050d (Belkin Corporation), 0x0414, 0xfd400000 / 2
USB Device: iLok, 0x088e, 0x5036, 0xfd440000 / 6
USB Device: Apple Optical USB Mouse, apple_vendor_id, 0x0304, 0xfd430000 / 5
USB Device: XSKey, 0x086a (Emagic Soft-und Hardware Gmbh), 0x0041, 0xfd420000 / 4
USB Device: BCM2046B1, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0x1d100000 / 2
USB Device: composite_device, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4502, 0x1d110000 / 5
USB Device: BLUETOOTH USB +EDR ADAPTER v2.1 UHE, 0x050d (Belkin Corporation), 0x016a, 0x1d130000 / 4
USB Device: composite_device, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4503, 0x1d120000 / 3
USB Device: MIDI Express XT, 0x07fd, 0x0001, 0x3d100000 / 2
FireWire Device: built-in_hub, 800mbit_speed


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like it is crashing in Apple's Java application launcher before it gets to REW. You could try uninstalling the Apple Java and give Oracle's initial version of Java for OS X a go, it can be found at Oracle JDK7u4 downloads.


----------



## afavreau (Jun 21, 2012)

I installed the Oracle Java, set it first in Java Preferences and confirmed it in the terminal. However, I still get this...


Process: JavaApplicationStub [533]
Path: /Applications/RoomEQWizardV5.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
Identifier: java.Room EQ Wizard
Version: ??? (5.0)
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [169]

Date/Time: 2012-06-24 01:36:22.457 -0400
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.7.4 (11E53)
Report Version: 9

Interval Since Last Report: 1124943 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 31
Per-App Interval Since Last Report: 34 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 26
Anonymous UUID: 4E14367A-B48C-4018-BB65-02D69BC30422

Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000000

VM Regions Near 0:
--> __PAGEZERO 0000000000000000-0000000000001000 [ 4K] ---/--- SM=NUL /Applications/RoomEQWizardV5.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
__TEXT 0000000000001000-0000000000002000 [ 4K] r-x/rwx SM=COW /Applications/RoomEQWizardV5.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub

Application Specific Information:
objc_msgSend() selector name: className
objc[533]: garbage collection is OFF

Java information:
Exception type: Bus Error (0xa) at pc=0000000094091d4b

Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (20.8-b03-424 mixed mode macosx-x86)

Current thread (000000002da0d800): JavaThread "AWT-AppKit" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=-1391418688, stack(00000000bf800000,00000000c0000000)]
Stack: [00000000bf800000,00000000c0000000]

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
000000002da0e000 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=-1316335616, stack(00000000b17a5000,00000000b18a5000)]
=>000000002da0d800 JavaThread "AWT-AppKit" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=-1391418688, stack(00000000bf800000,00000000c0000000)]
000000002d213800 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1318449152, stack(00000000b15a1000,00000000b16a1000)]
000000002d212800 JavaThread "C1 CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1319505920, stack(00000000b149f000,00000000b159f000)]
000000002d211800 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1320562688, stack(00000000b139d000,00000000b149d000)]
000000002d210800 JavaThread "Surrogate Locker Thread (Concurrent GC)" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1321619456, stack(00000000b129b000,00000000b139b000)]
0000000004b2b400 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1322676224, stack(00000000b1199000,00000000b1299000)]
0000000004b2a400 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=-1323732992, stack(00000000b1097000,00000000b1197000)]
0000000004a0e800 JavaThread "main" [_thread_in_native, id=-1332187136, stack(00000000b0187000,00000000b0987000)]
Other Threads:
0000000004b27c00 VMThread [stack: 00000000b0f95000,00000000b1095000] [id=-1324789760]
000000002d215000 WatcherThread [stack: 00000000b16a3000,00000000b17a3000] [id=-1317392384]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)
VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
par new generation total 14784K, used 6150K [0000000007010000, 0000000008010000, 000000000b010000)
eden space 13184K, 46% used [0000000007010000, 0000000007611b58, 0000000007cf0000)
from space 1600K, 0% used [0000000007cf0000, 0000000007cf0000, 0000000007e80000)
to space 1600K, 0% used [0000000007e80000, 0000000007e80000, 0000000008010000)
concurrent mark-sweep generation total 8192K, used 0K [000000000b010000, 000000000b810000, 0000000027010000)
concurrent-mark-sweep perm gen total 12288K, used 4165K [0000000027010000, 0000000027c10000, 000000002b010000)

Code Cache [0000000005001000, 00000000050a2000, 0000000007001000)
total_blobs=246 nmethods=116 adapters=74 free_code_cache=32920512 largest_free_block=0

Virtual Machine Arguments:
JVM Args: -Xbootclasspath/a:/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaApplicationLauncher.framework/Resources/LauncherSupport.jar -Xms24m -Xmx512m -Dapple.awt.graphics.UseQuartz=false -Dapple.laf.useScreenMenuBar=true 
Java Command: <unknown>
Launcher Type: generic
Physical Memory: Page Size = 4k, Total = 13312M, Free = 17592186043215M


Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 libobjc.A.dylib 0x94091d4b objc_msgSend + 27
1 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2c041e4b rt_write_data + 114
2 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2c0432bc -[CTAlertsRegistry getDatafObject:] + 444
3 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2c043340 -[CTAlertsRegistry saveObject:toFile:] + 55
4 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2c040ad6 -[CTAlertsHandler saveObject:toFile:] + 152
5 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2c040b60 -[CTAlertsHandler saveSettings:] + 51
6 com.conduit.ct_alerts 0x2c033e1a -[CTAlertsManager run] + 336
7 libobjc.A.dylib 0x94091755 call_load_methods + 166
8 libobjc.A.dylib 0x940914a7 load_images + 73
9 dyld 0x8fe29982 _ZN4dyldL12notifySingleE17dyld_image_statesPK11ImageLoader + 242
10 dyld 0x8fe362b0 ImageLoader::recursiveInitialization(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&, unsigned int, ImageLoader::InitializerTimingList&) + 232
11 dyld 0x8fe37268 ImageLoader::runInitializers(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&, ImageLoader::InitializerTimingList&) + 62
12 dyld 0x8fe2b31d dyld::runInitializers(ImageLoader*) + 91
13 dyld 0x8fe3217b dlopen + 585
14 libdyld.dylib 0x9aca7a95 dlopen + 70
15 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965883ce _CFBundleDlfcnLoadBundle + 206
16 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96583a8e _CFBundleLoadExecutableAndReturnError + 1470
17 com.apple.Foundation 0x9127ec24 _NSBundleLoadCode + 939
18 com.apple.Foundation 0x9122e50f -[NSBundle loadAndReturnError:] + 675
19 com.apple.Foundation 0x9123807c -[NSBundle load] + 41
20 com.yourcompany.ct_loader 0x047d29bb +[CTLoader loadBundle:] + 1122
21 com.yourcompany.ct_loader 0x047d251f +[CTLoader installPlugins:] + 287
22 com.apple.Foundation 0x911e7df1 __-[NSNotificationCenter addObserver:selector:namebject:]_block_invoke_1 + 49
23 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9659e903 ___CFXNotificationPost_block_invoke_1 + 275
24 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96569688 _CFXNotificationPost + 2776
25 com.apple.Foundation 0x911d2fde -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:userInfo:] + 92
26 com.apple.Foundation 0x911e8272 -[NSNotificationCenter postNotificationNamebject:] + 55
27 com.apple.AppKit 0x9465ffe0 -[NSApplication finishLaunching] + 554
28 libawt.jnilib 0x2c50352d -[NSApplicationAWT finishLaunching] + 761
29 com.apple.AppKit 0x9465f9b0 -[NSApplication run] + 142
30 libawt.jnilib 0x2c502598 +[AWTStarter startAWT:] + 2019
31 libawt.jnilib 0x2c501d65 -[CPerformer perform] + 259
32 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965b3d11 -[NSObject performSelector:withObject:] + 65
33 com.apple.Foundation 0x91224e0c __NSThreadPerformPerform + 503
34 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9652b13f __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_SOURCE0_PERFORM_FUNCTION__ + 15
35 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9652aaf6 __CFRunLoopDoSources0 + 246
36 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965549c8 __CFRunLoopRun + 1112
37 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965541dc CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 332
38 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96554088 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 120
39 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x00007268 startupJava(LauncherArgsStruct*) + 304
40 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x0000a095 launchJavaApplicationWithJVMInfo + 1401
41 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x0000699f launchJavaApplication + 39
42 JavaApplicationStub 0x00001e8e 0x1000 + 3726
43 JavaApplicationStub 0x00001cf0 0x1000 + 3312
44 JavaApplicationStub 0x00001c1d 0x1000 + 3101

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c590a kevent + 10
1 libdispatch.dylib 0x95cbde10 _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 969
2 libdispatch.dylib 0x95cbc85f _dispatch_mgr_thread + 53

Thread 2:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c502e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01cccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 3:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c502e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01cccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 4:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c483e __psynch_cvwait + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01ee21 _pthread_cond_wait + 827
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9bfcf42c pthread_cond_wait$UNIX2003 + 71
3 libawt.jnilib 0x2c5019bd +[AWTStarter start:swtMode:swtModeForWebStart:] + 620
4 libawt.jnilib 0x2c50154e JNI_OnLoad + 330
5 libjava.jnilib 0x00702ce2 Java_java_lang_ClassLoader_00024NativeLibrary_load + 217
6 ??? 0x0500b9d9 0 + 83933657
7 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
8 ??? 0x0500405d 0 + 83902557
9 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
10 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
11 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
12 ??? 0x05001374 0 + 83891060
13 libjvm.dylib 0x033adc57 0x3300000 + 711767
14 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad9c9 0x3300000 + 711113
15 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad99b 0x3300000 + 711067
16 libjvm.dylib 0x033b93a3 JVM_DoPrivileged + 653
17 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008e633 JVM_DoPrivileged + 99
18 libjava.jnilib 0x00701926 Java_java_security_AccessController_doPrivileged__Ljava_security_PrivilegedAction_2 + 47
19 ??? 0x0500b9d9 0 + 83933657
20 ??? 0x05003f97 0 + 83902359
21 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
22 ??? 0x05001374 0 + 83891060
23 libjvm.dylib 0x033adc57 0x3300000 + 711767
24 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad9c9 0x3300000 + 711113
25 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad99b 0x3300000 + 711067
26 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad958 0x3300000 + 711000
27 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad886 0x3300000 + 710790
28 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad579 0x3300000 + 710009
29 libjvm.dylib 0x033acedd 0x3300000 + 708317
30 libjvm.dylib 0x033af860 0x3300000 + 718944
31 libjvm.dylib 0x033aea69 0x3300000 + 715369
32 libjvm.dylib 0x033ae935 0x3300000 + 715061
33 libjvm.dylib 0x033ae451 0x3300000 + 713809
34 ??? 0x05011f68 0 + 83959656
35 ??? 0x05001374 0 + 83891060
36 libjvm.dylib 0x033adc57 0x3300000 + 711767
37 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad9c9 0x3300000 + 711113
38 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad99b 0x3300000 + 711067
39 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad958 0x3300000 + 711000
40 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad886 0x3300000 + 710790
41 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad579 0x3300000 + 710009
42 libjvm.dylib 0x033acedd 0x3300000 + 708317
43 libjvm.dylib 0x033b33d2 0x3300000 + 734162
44 libjvm.dylib 0x033b2f9c 0x3300000 + 733084
45 libjvm.dylib 0x033b2db7 0x3300000 + 732599
46 ??? 0x050115b5 0 + 83957173
47 ??? 0x05001374 0 + 83891060
48 libjvm.dylib 0x033adc57 0x3300000 + 711767
49 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad9c9 0x3300000 + 711113
50 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad99b 0x3300000 + 711067
51 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad958 0x3300000 + 711000
52 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad886 0x3300000 + 710790
53 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad579 0x3300000 + 710009
54 libjvm.dylib 0x033acedd 0x3300000 + 708317
55 libjvm.dylib 0x033be205 0x3300000 + 778757
56 libjvm.dylib 0x033c424c JVM_FindClassFromClassLoader + 303
57 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008d459 JVM_FindClassFromClassLoader + 105
58 libjava.jnilib 0x007028d2 Java_java_lang_Class_forName0 + 330
59 ??? 0x0500b9d9 0 + 83933657
60 ??? 0x05003f97 0 + 83902359
61 ??? 0x05003f97 0 + 83902359
62 ??? 0x05003f97 0 + 83902359
63 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
64 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
65 ??? 0x05001374 0 + 83891060
66 libjvm.dylib 0x033adc57 0x3300000 + 711767
67 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad9c9 0x3300000 + 711113
68 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad99b 0x3300000 + 711067
69 libjvm.dylib 0x033d2eef 0x3300000 + 863983
70 libjvm.dylib 0x0343e100 0x3300000 + 1302784
71 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x000098b4 JNIEnv_::CallStaticVoidMethod(_jclass*, _jmethodID*, ...) + 44
72 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x000091d3 startJavaApplication + 7918
73 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x000072e3 runJava(LauncherArgsStruct*) + 83
74 com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher	0x00007288 _ZL14java_main_stubPv + 17
75 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
76 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 5:: Java: Exception Handler Thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2835 mach_msg_server + 699
3 libjvm.dylib 0x033157ca 0x3300000 + 88010
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03315653 0x3300000 + 87635
5 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
6 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
7 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 6:: Java: Gang worker#0 (Parallel GC Threads)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03314638 0x3300000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03314007 0x3300000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0332bab5 0x3300000 + 178869
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0332b99f 0x3300000 + 178591
9 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 7:: Java: Gang worker#1 (Parallel GC Threads)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03314638 0x3300000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03314007 0x3300000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0332bab5 0x3300000 + 178869
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0332b99f 0x3300000 + 178591
9 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 8:: Java: Gang worker#2 (Parallel GC Threads)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03314638 0x3300000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03314007 0x3300000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0332bab5 0x3300000 + 178869
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0332b99f 0x3300000 + 178591
9 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 9:: Java: Gang worker#3 (Parallel GC Threads)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib  0x03314638 0x3300000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03314007 0x3300000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0332bab5 0x3300000 + 178869
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0332b99f 0x3300000 + 178591
9 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 10:: Java: Concurrent Mark-Sweep GC Thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314906 0x3300000 + 84230
3 libjvm.dylib 0x0333241a 0x3300000 + 205850
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03314654 0x3300000 + 83540
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03314007 0x3300000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x0343d241 0x3300000 + 1299009
8 libjvm.dylib 0x0343d1af 0x3300000 + 1298863
9 libjvm.dylib 0x03332235 0x3300000 + 205365
10 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
12 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 11:: Java: VM Thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314906 0x3300000 + 84230
3 libjvm.dylib 0x0333241a 0x3300000 + 205850
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03314654 0x3300000 + 83540
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03314007 0x3300000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x033ac91a 0x3300000 + 706842
8 libjvm.dylib 0x033ac5c3 0x3300000 + 705987
9 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 12:: Java: Reference Handler
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x033bb4ec 0x3300000 + 767212
5 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba9ee 0x3300000 + 764398
6 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba6e0 JVM_MonitorWait + 203
7 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008bdd5 JVM_MonitorWait + 69
8 ??? 0x0500b9d9 0 + 83933657
9 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
10 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
11 ??? 0x05001374 0 + 83891060
12 libjvm.dylib 0x033adc57 0x3300000 + 711767
13 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad9c9 0x3300000 + 711113
14 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba391 0x3300000 + 762769
15 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba221 0x3300000 + 762401
16 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba19f 0x3300000 + 762271
17 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9ff9 0x3300000 + 761849
18 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9e37 0x3300000 + 761399
19 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
20 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
21 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 13:: Java: Finalizer
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x033bb4ec 0x3300000 + 767212
5 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba9ee 0x3300000 + 764398
6 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba6e0 JVM_MonitorWait + 203
7 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008bdd5 JVM_MonitorWait + 69
8 ??? 0x0500b9d9 0 + 83933657
9 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
10 ??? 0x05003f97 0 + 83902359
11 ??? 0x05003f97 0 + 83902359
12 ??? 0x05001374 0 + 83891060
13 libjvm.dylib 0x033adc57 0x3300000 + 711767
14 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad9c9 0x3300000 + 711113
15 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba391 0x3300000 + 762769
16 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba221 0x3300000 + 762401
17 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba19f 0x3300000 + 762271
18 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9ff9 0x3300000 + 761849
19 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9e37 0x3300000 + 761399
20 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
21 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
22 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 14:: Java: Surrogate Locker Thread (Concurrent GC)
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03314638 0x3300000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03313f4a 0x3300000 + 81738
7 libjvm.dylib 0x033cb320 0x3300000 + 832288
8 libjvm.dylib 0x033cb264 0x3300000 + 832100
9 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9ff9 0x3300000 + 761849
10 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9e37 0x3300000 + 761399
11 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
12 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
13 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 15:: Java: Signal Dispatcher
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c5e semaphore_wait_trap + 10
1 libjvm.dylib 0x033cbc06 0x3300000 + 834566
2 libjvm.dylib 0x033cb5e4 0x3300000 + 832996
3 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9ff9 0x3300000 + 761849
4 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9e37 0x3300000 + 761399
5 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
6 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
7 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 16:: Java: C1 CompilerThread0
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03314638 0x3300000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03313f4a 0x3300000 + 81738
7 libjvm.dylib 0x033d34b6 0x3300000 + 865462
8 libjvm.dylib 0x033ccddc 0x3300000 + 839132
9 libjvm.dylib 0x033ccb86 0x3300000 + 838534
10 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9ff9 0x3300000 + 761849
11 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9e37 0x3300000 + 761399
12 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
13 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
14 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 17:: Java: Low Memory Detector
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x03314638 0x3300000 + 83512
5 libjvm.dylib 0x0331417d 0x3300000 + 82301
6 libjvm.dylib 0x03314007 0x3300000 + 81927
7 libjvm.dylib 0x033cdac4 0x3300000 + 842436
8 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9ff9 0x3300000 + 761849
9 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9e37 0x3300000 + 761399
10 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
11 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
12 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 18:: Java: VM Periodic Task Thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314906 0x3300000 + 84230
3 libjvm.dylib 0x0333241a 0x3300000 + 205850
4 libjvm.dylib 0x033d0565 0x3300000 + 853349
5 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
6 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
7 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 19:: Java: AWT-Shutdown
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 libjvm.dylib 0x03314836 0x3300000 + 84022
3 libjvm.dylib 0x03314772 0x3300000 + 83826
4 libjvm.dylib 0x033bb4ec 0x3300000 + 767212
5 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba9ee 0x3300000 + 764398
6 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba6e0 JVM_MonitorWait + 203
7 libjvmlinkage.dylib 0x0008bdd5 JVM_MonitorWait + 69
8 ??? 0x0500b9d9 0 + 83933657
9 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
10 ??? 0x05003e31 0 + 83902001
11 ??? 0x0500430d 0 + 83903245
12 ??? 0x05001374 0 + 83891060
13 libjvm.dylib 0x033adc57 0x3300000 + 711767
14 libjvm.dylib 0x033ad9c9 0x3300000 + 711113
15 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba391 0x3300000 + 762769
16 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba221 0x3300000 + 762401
17 libjvm.dylib 0x033ba19f 0x3300000 + 762271
18 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9ff9 0x3300000 + 761849
19 libjvm.dylib 0x033b9e37 0x3300000 + 761399
20 libjvm.dylib 0x033140dc 0x3300000 + 82140
21 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
22 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 20:: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c2c22 mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c21f6 mach_msg + 70
2 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x9654b9da __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 170
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96554b04 __CFRunLoopRun + 1428
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x965541dc CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 332
5 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x96554088 CFRunLoopRunInMode + 120
6 com.apple.Foundation 0x9123c0c4 +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 378
7 com.apple.Foundation 0x9122fe25 -[NSThread main] + 45
8 com.apple.Foundation 0x9122fdd5 __NSThread__main__ + 1582
9 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01aed9 _pthread_start + 335
10 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6de thread_start + 34

Thread 21:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c502e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01cccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 22:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x911c502e __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01cccf _pthread_wqthread + 773
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x9c01e6fe start_wqthread + 30

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (32-bit):
eax: 0x01001280 ebx: 0x2c041de4 ecx: 0x94fdf98c edx: 0x0066a8d0
edi: 0x00000000 esi: 0xac41ff04 ebp: 0xbfffc0d8 esp: 0xbfffc074
ss: 0x0000001f efl: 0x00010202 eip: 0x94091d4b cs: 0x00000017
ds: 0x0000001f es: 0x0000001f fs: 0x00000000 gs: 0x00000037
cr2: 0x00000000
Logical CPU: 0

Binary Images:
0x1000 - 0x1fff +JavaApplicationStub (??? - 5.0) <1B85C136-50A3-B8BD-6251-D4354B9E4178> /Applications/RoomEQWizardV5.app/Contents/MacOS/JavaApplicationStub
0x6000 - 0xffff com.apple.JavaApplicationLauncher (14.3.0 - 14.3.0) <6AE5B048-2054-33A3-BD93-3454C695D2DA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaApplicationLauncher.framework/Versions/A/JavaApplicationLauncher
0x17000 - 0x1bffd com.apple.JavaVM (14.3.0 - 14.3.0) <1163556C-5C1D-3C5A-8767-682DAE7D3174> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/JavaVM
0x23000 - 0x27fff JavaLaunching (??? - ???) <EAB593B8-0C36-3AE2-8362-5122FB8D4B74> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaLaunching.framework/Versions/A/JavaLaunching
0x8b000 - 0x92ffb libjvmlinkage.dylib (??? - ???) <6A77EDD1-D1B2-39A9-A637-67BC1D7349F9> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libjvmlinkage.dylib
0xb5000 - 0xbcfff libverify.dylib (1.0 - 1.0) <832C9B30-D9EF-3A78-87D1-39B5B59AC38A> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libverify.dylib
0xc1000 - 0xc9fff JavaNativeFoundation (??? - ???) <255E405D-7805-3461-A678-47692E309629> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/JavaNativeFoundation.framework/Versions/A/JavaNativeFoundation
0xd2000 - 0xd9fff com.apple.java.JavaRuntimeSupport (14.3.0 - 14.3.0) <C73FF989-AEBB-3333-BEB5-CF6AE300B993> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaVM.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/JavaRuntimeSupport.framework/Versions/A/JavaRuntimeSupport
0x700000 - 0x71dfff libjava.jnilib (??? - ???) <EE1F40E2-5110-3A6D-AA0E-2FC16F1E7AD9> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libjava.jnilib
0x730000 - 0x73cfff libzip.jnilib (??? - ???) <2C56697E-3280-377C-BF3E-9FC09C627B02> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libzip.jnilib
0x7f7000 - 0x7f8ffd liblauncher.jnilib (??? - ???) <3DF76949-8020-3515-80A9-F17EDDA7C43C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/JavaApplicationLauncher.framework/Versions/A/Resources/liblauncher.jnilib
0x3300000 - 0x3661ff2 libjvm.dylib (??? - ???) <156F6F75-DEFB-3C0F-97F1-9EA1F5B1016C> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Home/bundle/Libraries/libjvm.dylib
0x47cc000 - 0x47ccff0 +com.google.GearsEnabler (??? - 1.0) <C4E82558-E07D-9177-F649-974D74E49E74> /Library/InputManagers/*/GearsEnabler.bundle/Contents/MacOS/GearsEnabler
0x47d1000 - 0x47d2ffc +com.yourcompany.ct_loader (1.7.0.2 - 1702) <86134AFA-C7FF-3505-D2F5-A6305D56DEA5> /Library/InputManagers/*/ct_loader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ct_loader
0x47d8000 - 0x47dbffb +com.Logitech.Control Center.Scroll Enhancer Loader (3.1.0 - 3.1.0) <2F7F3421-9C99-1B20-E0D7-75CE73A97F05> /Library/InputManagers/*/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader.bundle/Contents/MacOS/LCC Scroll Enhancer Loader
0x2c031000 - 0x2c048ff7 +com.conduit.ct_alerts (1000 - 1.0.0.0) <5917AF5C-CFA7-5EA1-9FC2-1293246DDD65> /Library/Application Support/Conduit/*/cttoolbar.bundle/Contents/Resources/Services/ct_alerts.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ct_alerts
0x2c500000 - 0x2c6b2ff7 libawt.jnilib (??? - ???) <8C656062-4295-3218-9CF9-FD64A8081EE3> /System/Library/Java/JavaVirtualMachines/1.6.0.jdk/Contents/Libraries/libawt.jnilib
0x2e000000 - 0x2e0adff7 libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib (0.9.7 - compatibility 0.9.7) <7B6DB792-C9E5-3772-8734-8D0052757B8C> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.7.dylib
0x2f60a000 - 0x2f6fbfff +com.conduit.cttoolbar (1.7.0.2 - 1702) <6DCD8BD2-6903-E46F-5113-A9AAF2D0852C> /Library/Application Support/Conduit/*/cttoolbar.bundle/Contents/MacOS/ct_plugins
0x8fe28000 - 0x8fe5aaa7 dyld (195.6 - ???) <3A866A34-4CDD-35A4-B26E-F145B05F3644> /usr/lib/dyld
0x900db000 - 0x90119fff libRIP.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <19174EC0-DE0F-38EA-B5F3-7580E84677DD> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x9011a000 - 0x90173fff com.apple.HIServices (1.21 - ???) <5F4D3797-32E2-3709-85F4-4B56515A17D7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x90174000 - 0x90283fff com.apple.DesktopServices (1.6.3 - 1.6.3) <18CAAA9E-7065-3FF7-ACFE-CDB60E5426A2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x904e8000 - 0x9054dff7 libvDSP.dylib (325.4.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <4B4B32D2-4F66-3B0D-BD61-FA8429FF8507> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x9054e000 - 0x9054fff7 libsystem_sandbox.dylib (??? - ???) <EBC6ED6B-7D94-32A9-A718-BB9EDA1732C9> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
0x90550000 - 0x909c5ff7 FaceCoreLight (1.4.7 - compatibility 1.0.0) <3E2BF587-5168-3FC5-9D8D-183A9C7C1DED> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCoreLight.framework/Versions/A/FaceCoreLight
0x909c6000 - 0x909c7ff4 libremovefile.dylib (21.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6DE3FDC7-0BE0-3791-B6F5-C15422A8AFB8> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
0x909c8000 - 0x909dcfff com.apple.CFOpenDirectory (10.7 - 146) <9149C1FE-865E-3A8D-B9D9-547384F553C8> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x90ad5000 - 0x90b12ff7 libcups.2.dylib (2.9.0 - compatibility 2.0.0) <1C757924-4E54-3522-A885-99795EA10228> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x90b13000 - 0x90bb7fff com.apple.QD (3.40 - ???) <3881BEC6-0908-3073-BA44-346356E1CDF9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x90bb8000 - 0x91094ff6 libBLAS.dylib (??? - ???) <134ABFC6-F29E-3DC5-8E57-E13CB6EF7B41> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x91095000 - 0x9118dff7 libFontParser.dylib (??? - ???) <1A0DA421-62B2-3AA7-9F62-0E01C1887D09> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x9118e000 - 0x911abff3 com.apple.openscripting (1.3.3 - ???) <33713C0B-B7D5-37AA-87DB-2727FDCC8007> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x911ac000 - 0x911caff7 libsystem_kernel.dylib (1699.26.8 - compatibility 1.0.0) <3705DE40-E00F-3E37-ADB0-D4AE5F9950F5> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
0x911cb000 - 0x911cfff3 libsystem_network.dylib (??? - ???) <62EBADDA-FC72-3275-AAB3-5EDD949FEFAF> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
0x911d0000 - 0x914daff3 com.apple.Foundation (6.7.2 - 833.25) <4C52ED74-A1FD-3087-A2E1-035AB3CF9610> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x914db000 - 0x914dcfff libsystem_blocks.dylib (53.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <B04592B1-0924-3422-82FF-976B339DF567> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
0x914dd000 - 0x915eeff7 libJP2.dylib (??? - ???) <845C74F4-1074-3983-945F-EB669538CAA9> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
0x91e40000 - 0x91e89ff7 libGLU.dylib (??? - ???) <5EE0B644-FAD6-3E3C-A380-9B0CDA0B6432> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x91e8a000 - 0x91edaff8 libTIFF.dylib (??? - ???) <4DC2025D-15E7-35CA-B7C5-9F73B26C8B53> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x91edb000 - 0x91edbfff com.apple.vecLib (3.7 - vecLib 3.7) <8CCF99BF-A4B7-3C01-9219-B83D2AE5F82A> /System/Library/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x92026000 - 0x920adfff com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore (7.1 - 366.3) <EEC03CAB-7F79-3931-87FE-4DF0B767BF47> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x920e5000 - 0x920e8ffb com.apple.help (1.3.2 - 42) <B1E6701C-7473-30B2-AB5A-AFC9A4823694> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x92110000 - 0x92114fff libGIF.dylib (??? - ???) <A6F1ACAE-7B9B-3B3F-A54A-ED4004EA1D85> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x92115000 - 0x9230dff7 com.apple.CoreData (104.1 - 358.14) <C1730963-F75D-3338-B65F-D50235538B28> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x92397000 - 0x92397ff0 com.apple.ApplicationServices (41 - 41) <C48EF6B2-ABF9-35BD-A07A-A38EC0008294> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x92398000 - 0x923c1ffe com.apple.opencl (1.50.69 - 1.50.69) <2601993F-F3B3-3737-91AE-4A5795C52CD5> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x923ca000 - 0x923cdffc libpam.2.dylib (3.0.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <6FFDBD60-5EC6-3EFA-996B-EE030443C16C> /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
0x92410000 - 0x92435ff9 libJPEG.dylib (??? - ???) <743578F6-8C0C-39CC-9F15-3A01E1616EAE> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x92436000 - 0x9244bfff com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework (4.0.74 - 4.0.74) <92AADDB0-BADF-3B00-8941-B8390EDC931B> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x9244c000 - 0x92450fff com.apple.CommonPanels (1.2.5 - 94) <EA47550D-7DAF-30D9-91DB-1FB594CC8522> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x92550000 - 0x925bffff com.apple.Heimdal (2.2 - 2.0) <2E1B8779-36D4-3C62-A67E-0034D77D7707> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
0x925f2000 - 0x9268efef com.apple.ink.framework (1.4 - 110) <1A3E2916-60C1-3AC1-86BF-202F6567B228> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x9268f000 - 0x92952fff com.apple.security (7.0 - 55148.1) <77754898-4FCD-3CA3-9339-F1058C852806> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x92953000 - 0x92993ff7 libauto.dylib (??? - ???) <984C81BE-FA1C-3228-8F7E-2965E7E5EB85> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x92994000 - 0x9299affb com.apple.print.framework.Print (7.4 - 247.3) <CB075EEE-FA1F-345C-A1B5-1AB266FC73A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x929e3000 - 0x92c56ffb com.apple.CoreImage (7.98 - 1.0.1) <EDC91BA1-673D-3B47-BFD5-BBF11C36EE6A> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
0x92c8e000 - 0x92ca4ffe libxpc.dylib (77.19.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <0585AA94-F4FD-32C1-B586-22E7184B781A> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
0x92da5000 - 0x92da9ffa libcache.dylib (47.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <56256537-6538-3522-BCB6-2C79DA6AC8CD> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
0x92daa000 - 0x92dbbfff libbsm.0.dylib (??? - ???) <54ACF696-87C6-3652-808A-17BE7275C230> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x92dbc000 - 0x93102ff3 com.apple.HIToolbox (1.9 - ???) <409E6397-0DCB-3431-9CCC-368317C62545> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x93103000 - 0x93155ff7 libFontRegistry.dylib (??? - ???) <96E9602C-DFD3-3021-8090-60228CC80D26> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x9315a000 - 0x93271fe9 com.apple.WebKit (7534.56 - 7534.56.5) <1EFE77EE-97B8-3D3C-B2ED-0FA4328E418B> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x93272000 - 0x932fcffb com.apple.SearchKit (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <CF074082-64AB-3A1F-831E-582DF1667827> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x932fd000 - 0x933e0ff7 libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib (44.0.0 - compatibility 0.9.8) <BD913D3B-388D-33AE-AA5E-4810C743C28F> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x933e1000 - 0x9341dffa libGLImage.dylib (??? - ???) <504E7865-571E-38B4-A84A-D7B513AC84F5> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x9368d000 - 0x93693ffd com.apple.CommerceCore (1.0 - 17) <E59CD307-58E2-35FD-9131-B38978799910> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x93694000 - 0x93708fff com.apple.CoreSymbolication (2.2 - 73.2) <FA9305CA-FB9B-3646-8C41-FF8DF15AB2C1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
0x93709000 - 0x9375bffb com.apple.CoreMediaIO (212.0 - 3199.1.1) <BBC14F4C-2748-3583-85E3-EF3A1F249370> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMediaIO.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIO
0x9375c000 - 0x9375effb libRadiance.dylib (??? - ???) <4721057E-5A1F-3083-911B-200ED1CE7678> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x9381d000 - 0x93825ff3 liblaunch.dylib (392.38.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <D7F6E875-263A-37B5-B403-53F76710538C> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
0x93868000 - 0x93c5cffb com.apple.VideoToolbox (1.0 - 705.78) <BE955448-F79F-3136-A4AF-6EDBAFEDD9C2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x93c5d000 - 0x93c60ff7 libmathCommon.A.dylib (2026.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <69357047-7BE0-3360-A36D-000F55E39336> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
0x93c61000 - 0x93f63fff com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore (960.24 - 960.24) <9692D838-85A5-32C1-B7FB-7C141FFC2557> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x93f64000 - 0x94082fec com.apple.vImage (5.1 - 5.1) <7757F253-B281-3612-89D4-F2B04061CBE1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x9408b000 - 0x94161aab libobjc.A.dylib (228.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2E272DCA-38A0-3530-BBF4-47AE678D20D4> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x94162000 - 0x94163ff7 libquarantine.dylib (36.6.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <600909D9-BD75-386E-8D3E-7CBD29079DF3> /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
0x94164000 - 0x94165ff0 libunc.dylib (24.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2F4B35B2-706C-3383-AA86-DABA409FAE45> /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
0x94166000 - 0x9416eff3 libunwind.dylib (30.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <E8DA8CEC-12D6-3C8D-B2E2-5D567C8F3CB5> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
0x9416f000 - 0x941d7ff7 libc++.1.dylib (28.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <FE3304C5-C000-3DA0-9E53-0E4CA074B73B> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
0x942bf000 - 0x94323fff com.apple.framework.IOKit (2.0 - ???) <88D60E59-430D-35B8-B1E9-F5138301AEF9> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x94324000 - 0x94337ff8 com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework (231.4 - 231.4) <083F7787-4C3B-31DA-B5BB-1993D9A9723D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x9465a000 - 0x950efff6 com.apple.AppKit (6.7.3 - 1138.47) <D8CD06D7-F18C-39BE-BC68-B343F87F0469> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x95170000 - 0x9518cff5 com.apple.GenerationalStorage (1.0 - 126.1) <E622F823-7D98-3D13-9C3D-7EA482567394> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage
0x9534e000 - 0x953b0ff3 libstdc++.6.dylib (52.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <266CE9B3-526A-3C41-BA58-7AE66A3B15FD> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
0x953b1000 - 0x953f3ff7 com.apple.CoreMedia (1.0 - 705.78) <D88AC852-8844-3B73-81C8-DF605F00AB40> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x953f4000 - 0x95679fe3 com.apple.QuickTime (7.7.1 - 2330) <060B6A47-FC15-3D38-8EFB-FCF38680510B> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickTime.framework/Versions/A/QuickTime
0x9570a000 - 0x95713ff3 com.apple.CommonAuth (2.2 - 2.0) <C3FD6EC2-8EB3-38FB-BBB7-05009CA49024> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
0x95714000 - 0x95714fff com.apple.Carbon (153 - 153) <63603A0C-723B-3968-B302-EBEEE6A14E97> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x95728000 - 0x95728ff2 com.apple.CoreServices (53 - 53) <7CB7AA95-D5A7-366A-BB8A-035AA9E582F8> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x95943000 - 0x95a06fff com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices (478.46 - 478.46) <F2063FC8-2BE1-3B97-98AF-8796B0D4BE58> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x95a5f000 - 0x95a60fff liblangid.dylib (??? - ???) <C8C204E9-1785-3785-BBD7-22D59493B98B> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x95b39000 - 0x95bcfff7 com.apple.LaunchServices (480.33 - 480.33) <5A4BF529-391E-3987-940E-287ACE56078A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x95bd0000 - 0x95beafff com.apple.Kerberos (1.0 - 1) <D7920A1C-FEC4-3460-8DD0-D02491578CBB> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x95beb000 - 0x95c19ff7 com.apple.DictionaryServices (1.2.1 - 158.2) <DA16A8B2-F359-345A-BAF7-8E6A5A0741A1> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x95c23000 - 0x95cbaff3 com.apple.securityfoundation (5.0 - 55116) <EB53CEF7-4836-39FD-B012-6BC122ED4CE9> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x95cbb000 - 0x95cc9fff libdispatch.dylib (187.9.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2F918480-12C8-3F22-9B1A-9B2D76F6F4F5> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
0x95cca000 - 0x95d45ffb com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS (317.11.0 - ???) <42238C8B-C93F-3369-A500-EC0F10EB2C80> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x95d46000 - 0x95da8ffb com.apple.datadetectorscore (3.0 - 179.4) <3A418498-C189-37A1-9B86-F0ECB33AD91C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
0x95da9000 - 0x95f5dff3 libicucore.A.dylib (46.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6AD14A51-AEA8-3732-B07B-DEA37577E13A> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x95f5e000 - 0x95f67fff libc++abi.dylib (14.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <FEB5330E-AD5D-37A0-8AB2-0820F311A2C8> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
0x95f68000 - 0x95f84ffc libPng.dylib (??? - ???) <75F41C08-E187-354C-8115-79387F57FC2C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x95f85000 - 0x95fa7ff8 com.apple.PerformanceAnalysis (1.11 - 11) <453463FF-7C42-3526-8C96-A9971EE07154> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
0x95fa8000 - 0x95ff7ffb com.apple.AppleVAFramework (5.0.14 - 5.0.14) <7FF10781-5418-37BB-A6B3-1606DA82CBFF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
0x95ffb000 - 0x96012ff8 com.apple.CoreMediaAuthoring (2.0 - 891) <69D569FD-670C-3BD0-94BF-7A8954AA2953> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaAuthoring.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaAuthoring
0x96013000 - 0x9603efff com.apple.GSS (2.2 - 2.0) <2C468B23-FA87-30B5-B9A6-8C5D1373AA30> /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
0x9603f000 - 0x96127fff libxml2.2.dylib (10.3.0 - compatibility 10.0.0) <1841196F-68B5-309F-8ED1-6714B1DFEC83> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x96128000 - 0x96129fff libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib (??? - ???) <DB3889C2-2FC2-3087-A2A2-4C319455E35C> /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
0x9612a000 - 0x96135ffb com.apple.speech.recognition.framework (4.0.21 - 4.0.21) <A1764D2F-EB84-33DC-9ED5-CDA3B468FF3E> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x964ab000 - 0x964b6fff libkxld.dylib (??? - ???) <D8ED88D0-7153-3514-9927-AF15A12261A5> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x96517000 - 0x96518ffd libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib (??? - ???) <22B85645-AA98-372B-BB55-55DCCF0EC716> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
0x96519000 - 0x966f0fe7 com.apple.CoreFoundation (6.7.2 - 635.21) <4D1D2BAF-1332-32DF-A81B-7E79D4F0A6CB> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x9672d000 - 0x96a73fff com.apple.MediaToolbox (1.0 - 705.78) <E6990E4A-B562-3051-86A6-B39E040BF766> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x96b94000 - 0x96b98ffd IOSurface (??? - ???) <EDDBEE65-1EB8-33A7-9972-E361A3508234> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x96ba9000 - 0x96c79ffb com.apple.ImageIO.framework (3.1.2 - 3.1.2) <94798A2B-4C7A-30EA-9920-283451BDB9FA> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x96c7a000 - 0x96c81ff9 libsystem_dnssd.dylib (??? - ???) <D3A766FC-C409-3A57-ADE4-94B7688E1C7E> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
0x96c82000 - 0x96c8aff5 libcopyfile.dylib (85.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <BB0C7B49-600F-3551-A460-B7E36CA4C4A4> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
0x96d86000 - 0x97033ff3 com.apple.JavaScriptCore (7534.56 - 7534.56.6) <94C4DC32-FE6B-3D5C-93B5-75753F38A0C0> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x9705f000 - 0x97461ff6 libLAPACK.dylib (??? - ???) <00BE0221-8564-3F87-9F6B-8A910CF2F141> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x974bc000 - 0x975acff1 libiconv.2.dylib (7.0.0 - compatibility 7.0.0) <9E5F86A3-8405-3774-9E0C-3A074273C96D> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x975e4000 - 0x98015fff com.apple.WebCore (7534.56 - 7534.56.5) <568036DA-63F6-33E5-B25D-D66DF1B1C2E7> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x98016000 - 0x98021ff3 libCSync.A.dylib (600.0.0 - compatibility 64.0.0) <EDA0F56F-CB2C-30BB-940D-C6A25B73C717> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCSync.A.dylib
0x9809b000 - 0x980a2ff7 libsystem_notify.dylib (80.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <47DB9E1B-A7D1-3818-A747-382B2C5D9E1B> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
0x980a3000 - 0x981cfff9 com.apple.CFNetwork (520.4.3 - 520.4.3) <E9E315D4-CE22-3715-BED2-BB95AD5E10E8> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x981d0000 - 0x98221ff9 com.apple.ScalableUserInterface (1.0 - 1) <3C39DF4D-5CAE-373A-BE08-8CD16E514337> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ScalableUserInterface.framework/Versions/A/ScalableUserInterface
0x98260000 - 0x98264ff7 com.apple.OpenDirectory (10.7 - 146) <4986A382-8FEF-3392-8CE9-CF6A5EE4E365> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x98265000 - 0x98267ff9 com.apple.securityhi (4.0 - 1) <ACEEED5F-8D58-377D-B2B8-E4A7F4E5E286> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x98268000 - 0x982c9ffb com.apple.audio.CoreAudio (4.0.2 - 4.0.2) <E617857C-D870-3E2D-BA13-3732DD1BC15E> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x982ca000 - 0x982eaff7 com.apple.RemoteViewServices (1.4 - 44.1) <1F831750-1E77-3013-B1A6-0DF528623790> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices
0x982eb000 - 0x982f5ff2 com.apple.audio.SoundManager (3.9.4.1 - 3.9.4.1) <2A089CE8-9760-3F0F-B77D-29A78940EA17> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonSound.framework/Versions/A/CarbonSound
0x98430000 - 0x9843bffe com.apple.NetAuth (3.2 - 3.2) <4377FB18-A550-35C6-BCD2-71C42134EEA6> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
0x98448000 - 0x9846bfff com.apple.CoreVideo (1.7 - 70.3) <4234C11C-E8E9-309A-9465-27D6D7458895> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x9846c000 - 0x9846fffd libCoreVMClient.dylib (??? - ???) <361CCFAF-8565-383F-915F-0B059C793E42> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x98470000 - 0x98470fff libdnsinfo.dylib (395.11.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <7EFAD88C-AFBC-3D48-BE14-60B8EACC68D7> /usr/lib/system/libdnsinfo.dylib
0x9847c000 - 0x9847fff7 libcompiler_rt.dylib (6.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <7F6C14CC-0169-3F1B-B89C-372F67F1F3B5> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
0x98480000 - 0x984aaff1 com.apple.CoreServicesInternal (113.17 - 113.17) <41979516-2F26-3707-A6CA-7A95A1B0D963> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
0x984bc000 - 0x98549ff7 com.apple.CoreText (220.20.0 - ???) <0C3EDD4F-6112-353A-8A3A-8D630182C22A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x9854f000 - 0x986b1fff com.apple.QTKit (7.7.1 - 2330) <DD58823D-D3E7-31CB-9DF9-ACB981F5A744> /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x986b8000 - 0x986b8fff com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib (3.7 - vecLib 3.7) <22997C20-BEB7-301D-86C5-5BFB3B06D212> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x986b9000 - 0x9880bfff com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox (1.7.2 - 1.7.2) <E369AC9E-F548-3DF6-B320-9D09E486070E> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x9880c000 - 0x98819fff libGL.dylib (??? - ???) <30E6DED6-0213-3A3B-B2B3-310E33301CCB> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x98820000 - 0x988e0ffb com.apple.ColorSync (4.7.4 - 4.7.4) <0A68AF35-15DF-3A0A-9B17-70CE2A106A6C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x988e1000 - 0x988e1fff com.apple.Cocoa (6.6 - ???) <5FAFE73E-6AF5-3D09-9191-0BDC8C6875CB> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x9890e000 - 0x9891cfff com.apple.opengl (1.7.7 - 1.7.7) <2D362F15-5EA6-37B6-9BCB-58F2C599ACDA> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x9894c000 - 0x9927659b com.apple.CoreGraphics (1.600.0 - ???) <62026E0C-E30F-3FF0-B0F6-6A2D270B20BF> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x99277000 - 0x992a6ff7 libsystem_info.dylib (??? - ???) <37640811-445B-3BB7-9934-A7C99848250D> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
0x9a1b9000 - 0x9a1c1fff com.apple.DiskArbitration (2.4.1 - 2.4.1) <28D5D8B5-14E8-3DA1-9085-B9BC96835ACF> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x9a1c2000 - 0x9a324ffb com.apple.QuartzCore (1.7 - 270.4) <6BC84C60-1003-3008-ABE4-779EF7B4F524> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x9a6a7000 - 0x9a6d5fe7 libSystem.B.dylib (159.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <30189C33-6ADD-3142-83F3-6114B1FC152E> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x9a6d6000 - 0x9a6f8ffe com.apple.framework.familycontrols (3.0 - 300) <5BCCDDC2-AFAC-3290-AEEF-23B2664CA11F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x9a793000 - 0x9a7f1fff com.apple.coreui (1.2.2 - 165.10) <C6B099D6-7F02-3971-99B9-E415308959CF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x9aaa5000 - 0x9aaedff7 com.apple.SystemConfiguration (1.11.3 - 1.11) <68B92FEA-F754-3E7E-B5E6-D512E26144E7> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x9aaee000 - 0x9ab4bffb com.apple.htmlrendering (76 - 1.1.4) <409EF0CB-2997-369A-9326-BE12436B9EE1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HTMLRendering.framework/Versions/A/HTMLRendering
0x9ab95000 - 0x9ab95fff com.apple.Accelerate (1.7 - Accelerate 1.7) <4192CE7A-BCE0-3D3C-AAF7-6F1B3C607386> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x9ab96000 - 0x9aca6fe7 libsqlite3.dylib (9.6.0 - compatibility 9.0.0) <34E1E3CC-7B6A-3B37-8D07-1258D11E16CB> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x9aca7000 - 0x9aca9ff7 libdyld.dylib (195.6.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <1F865C73-5803-3B08-988C-65B8D86CB7BE> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
0x9acaa000 - 0x9acddfef libtidy.A.dylib (??? - ???) <E962D8EC-6B9D-35B7-B586-F07D92302ADD> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x9ace2000 - 0x9ad19fef com.apple.DebugSymbols (2.1 - 87) <EB951B78-31A5-379F-AFA1-B5C9A7BB3D23> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
0x9ad1a000 - 0x9b395fe5 com.apple.CoreAUC (6.16.11 - 6.16.11) <E52E2D54-138B-3F44-AA2C-309FB876DF6A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x9b396000 - 0x9b423fe7 libvMisc.dylib (325.4.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <F2A8BBA3-6431-3CED-8CD3-0953410B6F96> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x9b424000 - 0x9b8b5ff3 com.apple.RawCamera.bundle (3.12.0 - 615) <64FE60E6-B59D-3AD5-BA6E-1E9BF67FBF80> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x9b8b6000 - 0x9b8bbffd libGFXShared.dylib (??? - ???) <1CA9B41B-2C61-38F8-ABAC-1D5511478F5C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x9b8d5000 - 0x9b8e5fff com.apple.LangAnalysis (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <6D6F0C9D-2EEA-3578-AF3D-E2A09BCECAF3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x9b8e6000 - 0x9b8f6ff7 libCRFSuite.dylib (??? - ???) <94E040D2-2769-359A-A21B-DB85FCB73BDC> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
0x9b8f7000 - 0x9b905fff libz.1.dylib (1.2.5 - compatibility 1.0.0) <E73A4025-835C-3F73-9853-B08606E892DB> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x9bf98000 - 0x9bf99fff com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent (2.0 - 1) <4BB39578-2F5E-3A50-AD59-9C0AB99472EB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x9bfbe000 - 0x9c089fff libsystem_c.dylib (763.13.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <52421B00-79C8-3727-94DE-62F6820B9C31> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
0x9c445000 - 0x9c46dff7 libxslt.1.dylib (3.24.0 - compatibility 3.0.0) <AB530FB2-8BD1-3328-95E8-CF449F0429CA> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x9c46e000 - 0x9c46efff com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit (1.7.2 - 1.7.2) <2E71E880-25D1-3210-8D26-21EC47ED810C> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x9c712000 - 0x9c727ff7 com.apple.ImageCapture (7.0.1 - 7.0.1) <1C8933A9-C7C6-36E9-9D8B-0EF08ACA3315> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x9c728000 - 0x9c733ffe libbz2.1.0.dylib (1.0.5 - compatibility 1.0.0) <B63F5D07-93B3-3F02-BFB7-472B4ED3521F> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x9c74a000 - 0x9c758ff7 libxar-nossl.dylib (??? - ???) <5BF4DA8E-C319-354A-967E-A0C725DC8BA3> /usr/lib/libxar-nossl.dylib
0x9c759000 - 0x9c799ff7 com.apple.NavigationServices (3.7 - 193) <16A8BCC8-7343-3A90-88B3-AAA334DF615F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/NavigationServices.framework/Versions/A/NavigationServices
0x9c9c0000 - 0x9ca1bff3 com.apple.Symbolication (1.3 - 91) <4D12D2EC-5010-3958-A205-9A67E972C76A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
0x9cafe000 - 0x9cb1bfff libresolv.9.dylib (46.1.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <2870320A-28DA-3B44-9D82-D56E0036F6BB> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x9cb46000 - 0x9cb7cff7 com.apple.AE (527.7 - 527.7) <7BAFBF18-3997-3656-9823-FD3B455056A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x9cc2b000 - 0x9cc2bffe libkeymgr.dylib (23.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <7F0E8EE2-9E8F-366F-9988-E2F119DB9A82> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
0x9cc2d000 - 0x9cc34ffd com.apple.NetFS (4.0 - 4.0) <AE731CFE-1B2E-3E46-8759-843F5FB8C24F> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x9cc4b000 - 0x9cc8effd libcommonCrypto.dylib (55010.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <6B35F203-5D72-335A-A4BC-CC89FEC0E14F> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
0x9cc92000 - 0x9cd08fff com.apple.Metadata (10.7.0 - 627.32) <650EE880-1488-3DC6-963B-F3D6E043FFDC> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x9ce46000 - 0x9ce4bff7 libmacho.dylib (800.0.0 - compatibility 1.0.0) <943213F3-CC9B-328E-8A6F-16D85C4274C7> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib

External Modification Summary:
Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
task_for_pid: 2
thread_create: 0
thread_set_state: 0
Calls made by this process:
task_for_pid: 0
thread_create: 0
thread_set_state: 0
Calls made by all processes on this machine:
task_for_pid: 1212
thread_create: 1
thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=175.4M resident=85.1M(48%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=90.4M(52%)
Writable regions: Total=746.3M written=14.3M(2%) resident=16.9M(2%) swapped_out=0K(0%) unallocated=729.3M(98%)

REGION TYPE VIRTUAL
=========== =======
CG backing stores 8K
CG raster data 64K
CG shared images 160K
CoreGraphics 8K
CoreServices 1752K
Java 226.6M
Java (reserved) 404.3M reserved VM address space (unallocated)
MALLOC 80.0M
MALLOC guard page 64K
Mach message 8K
Memory tag=240 4K
SQLite page cache 192K
Stack 90.2M
VM_ALLOCATE 100K
__CI_BITMAP 80K
__DATA 9416K
__DATA/__OBJC 284K
__IMAGE 528K
__IMPORT 28K
__LINKEDIT 43.3M
__OBJC 1928K
__OBJC/__DATA 16K
__PAGEZERO 4K
__RC_CAMERAS 244K
__TEXT 132.1M
__UNICODE 544K
mapped file 117.7M
shared memory 312K
shared pmap 8320K
=========== =======
TOTAL 1.1G
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space 713.4M

Model: MacPro1,1, BootROM MP11.005C.B08, 4 processors, Dual-Core Intel Xeon, 2.66 GHz, 13 GB, SMC 1.7f10
Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, PCIe, 256 MB
Memory Module: DIMM Riser A/DIMM 1, 512 MB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x830B, 0x4E54353132543732553839413842442D3343
Memory Module: DIMM Riser A/DIMM 2, 512 MB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x830B, 0x4E54353132543732553839413842442D3343
Memory Module: DIMM Riser B/DIMM 1, 1 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x0198, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: DIMM Riser B/DIMM 2, 1 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x0198, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: DIMM Riser A/DIMM 3, 1 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x0198, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: DIMM Riser A/DIMM 4, 1 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x0198, 0x000000000000000000000000000000000000
Memory Module: DIMM Riser B/DIMM 3, 4 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x8551, 0x333648544635313237324636363745315132
Memory Module: DIMM Riser B/DIMM 4, 4 GB, DDR2 FB-DIMM, 667 MHz, 0x8551, 0x333648544635313237324636363745315132
Bluetooth: Version 4.0.5f11, 2 service, 18 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Ethernet, Ethernet, en0
PCI Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, sppci_displaycontroller, Slot-1
PCI Card: pci1b4b,9123, sppci_ahci, Slot-3
PCI Card: pci1b4b,91a4, sppci_ide, Slot-3
Serial ATA Device: WDC WD2500JS-41SGB0, 250.06 GB
Serial ATA Device: ST3500320AS, 500.11 GB
Serial ATA Device: ST3250620AS, 250.06 GB
Serial ATA Device: ST3250620AS, 250.06 GB
Parallel ATA Device: SONY DVD RW DW-D150A
USB Device: miscellaneous_device, 0x046d (Logitech Inc.), 0x0821, 0xfd500000 / 3
USB Device: hub_device, 0x050d (Belkin Corporation), 0x0414, 0xfd400000 / 2
USB Device: iLok, 0x088e, 0x5036, 0xfd440000 / 6
USB Device: Apple Optical USB Mouse, apple_vendor_id, 0x0304, 0xfd430000 / 5
USB Device: XSKey, 0x086a (Emagic Soft-und Hardware Gmbh), 0x0041, 0xfd420000 / 4
USB Device: BCM2046B1, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4500, 0x1d100000 / 2
USB Device: BLUETOOTH USB +EDR ADAPTER v2.1 UHE, 0x050d (Belkin Corporation), 0x016a, 0x1d130000 / 5
USB Device: composite_device, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4502, 0x1d110000 / 4
USB Device: composite_device, 0x0a5c (Broadcom Corp.), 0x4503, 0x1d120000 / 3
USB Device: MIDI Express XT, 0x07fd, 0x0001, 0x3d100000 / 2
FireWire Device: built-in_hub, 800mbit_speed


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll need some OS X experts to figure out what is going on, sorry. For a version of REW that does not use Apple's Java launcher you could download the Linux files, that zip has the core Java files and should run on any system that runs Java.


----------



## afavreau (Jun 21, 2012)

yeap! Linux version works fine on macs!

Thanks


----------

